# 11/7 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Runs The Place Again!



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth*

AJ wins or I riot


----------



## bradatar

*Re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth*

No thx. I’ll be watching Flairs 30 for 30 tomorrow over this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth*



bradatar said:


> No thx. I’ll be watching Flairs 30 for 30 tomorrow over this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for reminding me, almost forgot about that.

Here's hoping WWE make another change tomorrow and we get AJ vs. Brock at SS..........Lol. Nah, we got a freaking video package about Brock vs. Jinder tonight, it's not changing.


----------



## Ace

*re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Hope AJ loses in protected fashion.

Don't want him to win this only to get squashed by Lesnar and then beaten by Jinder a few weeks later...


----------



## MC

*Re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> AJ wins or I riot


The london riots 2.0 then (yes I know it's in mancheter)


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth*



TD Stinger said:


> Thanks for reminding me, almost forgot about that.
> 
> Here's hoping WWE make another change tomorrow and we get AJ vs. Brock at SS..........Lol. Nah, we got a freaking video package about Brock vs. Jinder tonight, it's not changing.


So did the Shield vs Usos lol


----------



## Dolorian

*re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I may have to tune in if only to see Becky squash The Jobber.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth*



HBKRollins said:


> So did the Shield vs Usos lol


Good point but their stuff wasn't as hyped as Lesnar vs. Mahal and I don't see lightning striking twice, unfortunately.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Pulling for AJ and still think there's a chance. Vince's plans change all the time. They didn't go from AJ/Rusev to this for no reason. That reason could simply be to build Jinder up but we don't know that for sure. The Mahal/Brock promos could all be to throw us off. With Jason Jordan being added to Raw's team I could easily see SD adding Chad Gable as their 5th guy. Jinder might even distract AJ in his match with Brock so he still has something to do at the PPV.

AJ vs Brock is porbably going to be a relative squash match regardless of when it happens but they're more likely to make Styles look good in defeat when he's the top champ of his brand. Brock only puts his working pants on for his friends like Punk, people he respects like Taker or those the company practically force him to work hard for like HHH and Cena. Roman claims to have legitimately punched him in order to get Brock fired up and I don't see AJ going down that route.


----------



## Ace

*re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Two protected losses is the best thing AJ can hope for out of this Jinder feud.


----------



## .christopher.

*re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

It's in my City, so they need to give the current best in the world (until Bryan's back) something actually worthwhile. AJ needs to win, Brock needs to accept AJ is worthy of more than a suplex city crapfest and put on a good show at SS, and then I need the international break to feck off so I can see Pogba again. Nothing less.


----------



## Donnie

*re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

:banderas can't wait for ACE to flip flop 20 times during the course of the match and eventual finish


----------



## Dibil13

*re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Lose-lose situation. Either AJ wins, gets squashed by Brock and drops the title a few weeks later or he loses to Jinder Mahal.


----------



## CJ

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Dolorian said:


> I may have to tune in if only to see Becky squash The Jobber.


Bexplex City :becky


----------



## CGS

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Vince giving us hope of AJ/Brock only to still give us Jinder/Brock come the end of the night :mj2

Also i'll be SOO pissed if we go from Usos/Shield to Cesaro & Sheamus/Benjamin & Gable. The latter match won't be bad at all but the former was SO much more interesting.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Donnie said:


> :banderas can't wait for ACE to flip flop 20 times during the course of the match and eventual finish


 AJ is fucked either way, he's going to end up jobbing to Jinder regardless of the outcome.

At least he wont have a squash to go with it if he loses to Jinder tomorrow.


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Becky The Jobber v Elsworth The Jobber should be fun. I am not predicting a Styles victory. But hopefully he is protected in loosing.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



3ku1 said:


> Becky The Jobber v Elsworth The Jobber should be fun. I am not predicting a Styles victory. But hopefully he is protected in loosing.


 That's the best outcome ignoring Vince coming to his senses because we know that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I'll only be watching in the event the world title changes hands, which obviously it won't, because we don't get to have nice things, like main eventers holding world titles.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll only be watching in the event the world title changes hands, which obviously it won't, because we don't get to have nice things, like main eventers holding world titles.


 Isn't it funny how Vince has conditioned his fans to be left disappointed. 

Best outcome for fans is not fucking up things too much :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Law said:


> Isn't it funny how Vince has conditioned his fans to be left disappointed.
> 
> Best outcome for fans is not fucking up things too much :lol


It's funny how Vince has conditioned me to want something that I scoffed at at the beginning of the year and genuinely do not want on its own merits, but I'm begging for it simply because it's SO MUCH BETTER than the alternative.


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

If AJ wins it could actually save Jinder at Survivor Series, since Brock would maul him.

Then, of course, Jinder wins the rematch, because AJ has taken the beating.


----------



## DJ Punk

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

*Little indian fucks distract AJ* *Trasharaja hits terrible looking finisher a sec later* *1-2-3 "And Still..."*

Same old terrible garbage.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*


----------



## JC00

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Well at least we'll know hours before it airs if it's even worth watching


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



JC00 said:


> Well at least we'll know hours before it airs if it's even worth watching


Yeah, this I'm glad about. As soon as I see "AJ defeated by the Khallas after a distraction by the Singh Bros". That's when I :cenaout

Although, if by some miracle see posts start flooding in that AJ has won the belt. I'm staying up for that shit :mark: At the moment, this is a show I skip through, but I'd stay up to see AJ win.


----------



## bmack086

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, this I'm glad about. As soon as I see "AJ defeated by the Khallas after a distraction by the Singh Bros". That's when I :cenaout
> 
> Although, if by some miracle see posts start flooding in that AJ has won the belt. I'm staying up for that shit :mark: At the moment, this is a show I skip through, but I'd stay up to see AJ win.



Really goes to show how really, really stupid wrestling is. Lol, Mahal has won probably 10 matches because of distractions/interference from his cruiserweight buddies. SD Live has a face GM and a face Commissioner. How have they not banned them from ringside? If you want Mahal to continue to cheat to win, fine, whatever. But, you can't recycle the same garbage ending over and over to any audience over the age of 4.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I considered getting my hopes up about the main event and then I realised that there is literally a zero percent chance Vince decides to change the title on a pre-taped episode


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



chrispepper said:


> I considered getting my hopes up about the main event and then I realised that there is literally a zero percent chance Vince decides to change the title on a pre-taped episode


Well, I mean last night's RAW was taped and there was still a title change that occurred.

I'm not saying it's going to happen with AJ, but it being pre-taped clearly wouldn't stop them.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Well, I mean last night's RAW was taped and there was still a title change that occurred.
> 
> I'm not saying it's going to happen with AJ, but it being pre-taped clearly wouldn't stop them.


I still think it's slightly different changing the tag titles and ending Jinder's WWE Title run.


----------



## JC00

bmack086 said:


> Really goes to show how really, really stupid wrestling is. Lol, Mahal has won probably 10 matches because of distractions/interference from his cruiserweight buddies. SD Live has a face GM and a face Commissioner. How have they not banned them from ringside? If you want Mahal to continue to cheat to win, fine, whatever. But, you can't recycle the same garbage ending over and over to any audience over the age of 4.


Kayfabe wise Shane and Bryan are terrible for faces.



Lana got two immediate unjustifiable title rematches, Natalya retained because of DQ and Charlotte is still waiting on her justified rematch a month later.



chrispepper said:


> I considered getting my hopes up about the main event and then I realised that there is literally a zero percent chance Vince decides to change the title on a pre-taped episode



AE Vince would have. Hell one of the biggest things during the MNW was a pre-taped title change.

"That'll put a lot of butts in seats"


----------



## CJ

*** Spoilers ** SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****








Keep all spoilers in here.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Any chance of a title change on the blue brand this week?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I've already convinced myself that AJ isn't getting the title. I'm prepared for that. Just do 2 things:

1. Don't take the tag titles of the Usos. I don't expect them to, but I put nothing past this company. I actually like the direction of SS now after happened last night, don't screw that up.

2. Becky suplexes Ellsworth into oblivion.


----------



## Death Rider

If the company takes the titles off of the usos and keep it on Jinder then they are fucking stupid


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



JDP2016 said:


> Any chance of a title change on the blue brand this week?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


 No.

But this is the WWE so don't be surprised if they swap the tag titles.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Jinder's losing the title tonight I'm afraid


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Damn, AJ gonna get fed to Basic Mahal..... I'd be surprised if AJ can carry Basic to a passable main event match tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Could Raw cost Jinder the title ?


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Roy Mustang said:


> If the company takes the titles off of the usos and keep it on Jinder then they are fucking stupid


That's just great booking :trolldog

I'm not even sure why I'm giving AJ winning a glimmer of hope. 

Mahal is probably going to win by a distraction as well, even though the Singh Bros shouldn't be at ring side still, but we'll pretend that makes sense :trolldog


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Fourth Wall said:


> That's just great booking :trolldog
> 
> *I'm not even sure why I'm giving AJ winning a glimmer of hope.
> *
> Mahal is probably going to win by a distraction as well, even though the Singh Bros shouldn't be at ring side still, but we'll pretend that makes sense :trolldog


You are an optimist :lmao. I actually think there is a chance he wins. Not sure why but I have a gut feeling AJ wins tonight or maybe I just really want Jinder to lose :lmao


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Roy Mustang said:


> You are an optimist :lmao. I actually think there is a chance he wins. Not sure why but I have a gut feeling AJ wins tonight or maybe I just really want Jinder to lose :lmao


The only reason I think AJ has a chance is because of RAW. I did not expect any title changes at all, I even said so in the thread how predictable RAW would be because no title changes would occur. How wrong I was :lol

I think that's exactly what they want us to think, however. Create a bit of hope for AJ tonight.

The crowd is going to be pissed if Mahal wins, that's all I can say. I'd love if someone came out to deal with the Singh Bros, and then AJ hits a Styles Clash on Mahal. No interference, clean finish, new Champ...then I wake up.


----------



## SeiyaKanie

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Roy Mustang said:


> You are an optimist :lmao. I actually think there is a chance he wins. Not sure why but I have a gut feeling AJ wins tonight or maybe *I just really want Jinder to lose* :lmao


:lmao
i also had a feeling that jinder will lose on every previous title defenses he had (except Punjabi prison). :mj2


----------



## Death Rider

The Fourth Wall said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an optimist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I actually think there is a chance he wins. Not sure why but I have a gut feeling AJ wins tonight or maybe I just really want Jinder to lose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I think AJ has a chance is because of RAW. I did not expect any title changes at all, I even said so in the thread how predictable RAW would be because no title changes would occur. How wrong I was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's exactly what they want us to think, however. Create a bit of hope for AJ tonight.
> 
> The crowd is going to be pissed if Mahal wins, that's all I can say. I'd love if someone came out to deal with the Singh Bros, and then AJ hits a Styles Clash on Mahal. No interference, clean finish, new Champ...then I wake up.
Click to expand...

Yeah I am kind of hoping that the raw change was unrelated and them wanting to do Shield vs new day.

Oh fuck maybe the Shield cost AJ as revenge for under siege


----------



## CJ

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



> Huge roar as AJ Styles appears on the Titantron in a video package talking about his world title shot against Jinder Mahal.
> 
> Massive support for the Phenomenal One.
> 
> Huge boos for Mahal, who says AJ will be a “phenomenal loser”.





> A Battle of the Sexes - Becky Lynch versus James Ellsworth with Carmella - is plugged on the screen, as is the SD tag titles match pitting holders The Usos versus Chad Gable and Shelton Benjamin.
> The SD commissioner Shane McMahon is here, out to a huge pop!
> 
> “Shane O’Mac” chants. He says SD is “the A show” and the “superior brand”.
> 
> He says the winner of Styles versus Mahal will face Universal Champion Brock Lesnar at Survivor Series on November 19.
> 
> Shane says after that Smackdown will be known as the A show.
> He says he holds Kurt Angle and Stephanie McMahon responsible for his general manager Daniel Bryan being attacked by Kane on Raw.
> 
> He says he’ll get payback in the ring versus Angle. He says Bryan will be back next week. Boos. The crowd chant “we want Bryan”.
> 
> Shane says the SD roster will be ready for any Raw invaders tonight. Then he welcomes The New Day after praising their actions invading Raw last night.


.


----------



## sailord

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Roy Mustang said:


> Yeah I am kind of hoping that the raw change was unrelated and them wanting to do Shield vs new day.
> 
> Oh fuck maybe the Shield cost AJ as revenge for under siege


what i would like to happen even tho aj did attack them during raw is if raw does invade the club helps aj win tho this is highly unlikely to happen


----------



## CJ

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



> The New Day are dancing as footage on the Titantron shows how they appeared at Raw last night and cost Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose their Raw tag team titles against Sheamus and Cesaro.
> Kofi Kingston says he loves it here. He says it wasn’t their intention to have Seth and Dean lose their titles.
> 
> “But such are the consequences of putting Raw under siege baby!” Xavier Woods asks what are they going to do about it. “Nothing!”
> 
> Big E says The New Day led the charge and they beat down the Raw roster. Shane McMahon thanks them and says they did all this because... then dances to The New Day rocks chant.
> Kevin Owens is here with Sami Zayn and says “that was the stupidest, most painful thing I’ve ever seen in my life”.
> 
> Zayn tells Shane “you’re not cool” and “probably never should again”. Kingston mocks Sami’s entrance dancing. Owens says Shane can’t deal with losing to him at Hell in a Cell or his “daddy issues”.
> 
> Zayn says they could have shown up on Raw and beat up the whole roster if they wanted to, but they’re “men of honour”.
> 
> Shane says this attitude is why they’re not representing SmackDown Live.
> 
> Zayn says he lost his qualifier to Randy Orton thanks to a low blow. Owens says he lost to Shinsuke Nakamura but it was a crime that he even had to qualify.


.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Whatever happens tonight, AJ is eating the L.

He either loses to Jinder Mahal.

Or

He wins and signs himself to get squashed by Brock, to fatten up Brock for WM and then he loses to Jinder, possibly even clean for Jinder to get momentum back (in Vince's mind).

There's nothing good that will come out of tonight, I'm giving you a fair warning now. Best outcome for AJ is actually losing dirty and then losing the rematch at CoC and moving on to whatever for WM season.


----------



## Death Rider

sailord said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I am kind of hoping that the raw change was unrelated and them wanting to do Shield vs new day.
> 
> Oh fuck maybe the Shield cost AJ as revenge for under siege
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i would like to happen even tho aj did attack them during raw is if raw does invade the club helps aj win tho this is highly unlikely to happen
Click to expand...

OMG that would be so cool.


----------



## Punkamaniac

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I don't care how it happens, I just want Jinder to lose the bloody title!


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Punkamaniac said:


> I don't care how it happens, I just want Jinder to lose the bloody title!


 Why so AJ gets squashed by Lesnar and then loses the title to Jinder a few weeks after that? That would be a bigger L than losing to Jinder tonight.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

WHO IS READY FOR JINDER MAHAL LIVE TONIGHT?! :woo


----------



## CGS

JDP2016 said:


> Any chance of a title change on the blue brand this week?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Yep. 

































The tag Titles are defo changing hands :trolldog


----------



## Punkamaniac

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Law said:


> Why so AJ gets squashed by Lesnar and then loses the title to Jinder a few weeks after that? That would be a bigger L than losing to Jinder tonight.


Nah, just so Jinder isn't champion anymore. :lol


----------



## CJ

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



> Kingston says Zayn looks like a 1930s paperboy. “Paperboy” chant.
> 
> Big E says Owens’ head is so far up Zayn’s butt, every time he brushes his teeth - which isn’t very often - “you get a manicure”.
> 
> Howls of derision. Shane says Zayn will face Kingston right now!


.


----------



## imthegame19

Roy Mustang said:


> You are an optimist :lmao. I actually think there is a chance he wins. Not sure why but I have a gut feeling AJ wins tonight or maybe I just really want Jinder to lose :lmao


Unlike Ambrose/Rollins vs Usos. They actually spent time between Brock and Jinder Mahal promoting the Survivor Series match. So there's no way they would just kill that now. If anything Mahal beats AJ clean tonight to make him look strong and more credible to face Brock at Survivor Series.


----------



## drougfree

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Please end Mahal´s reign of terror wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Goodness, just reading the New Days' lines, it's amazing how played out they are these days.

I want AJ to win, but after @Law pointing out it how he'll probably just get semi-squashed by Brock, I'm not sure. But I hate Jinder so much. :hmm:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I'll take Brock squashing AJ if it means ending Jinders reign that's how much I can't stand Jinder. It's like that :draper2


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



TyAbbotSucks said:


> I'll take Brock squashing AJ if it means ending Jinders reign that's how much I can't stand Jinder. It's like that :draper2


This.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I am good either way tbh.

I mean, yeah, AJ being a face champ of WWe would be the apex of his career, and him having a match vs Lesnar would be solid. However, at SS you get to see a veritable Golden Age TNA and NJPW all star match with guys like Roode, Joe, Angle, Styles, Nakamura and Balor all competing in one match if nothing changes and you get to see Lesnar absolutely brutalize Jinder and the Singhs.

I don't know. I am fence sitting on this one.


----------



## CJ

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



> Zayn and Kofi kick off the show with the rest of The New Day and Owens at ringside. Woods plays the trombone as Kingston hits Sami with a sweet dropkick. “Where’s my paper?” chant. Ha ha.
> Zayn cleans Kofi out with a clothesline as Owens barks at Byron Saxton on the announce desk. Zayn shoves Kofi into a ring post. He has taken control now. Now showboating from Zayn earns him a kick in the face. Kofi tries to splash him in the corner but lands face first on the post, like Cesaro did when he lost his two front teeth at No Mercy!
> Mad springboard somersault leg drop of sorts by Kingston, who bounced up on the top rope beforehand. Not seen that before. He gets a two count. He misses Trouble in Paradise and falls to a Blue Thunder Bomb for a two count. He misses a top rope foot stomp but lands a springboard crossbody for a quick pin! Owens just fails to make the save! Kofi wins. KO attacks Kingston but The New Day save their pal.


.


----------



## SeiyaKanie

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



TyAbbotSucks said:


> I'll take Brock squashing AJ if it means ending Jinders reign that's how much I can't stand Jinder. It's like that :draper2


and he doesn't get the title back


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Law said:


> Why so AJ gets squashed by Lesnar and then loses the title to Jinder a few weeks after that? That would be a bigger L than losing to Jinder tonight.


I mean, if WWE had any sense, they could book this well.

Get Singh Bros banned from ringside tonight after they try to interfere. Let Styles beat Mahal clean with the Styles Clash.

Let him face Brock and throw everything he can at him and use his quickness and athleticism to his advantage, but ultimately get beaten by Brock.

Have Mahal regain the title again by dirty tactics, making it the only reason AJ lost.

Of course, this would all require WWE to actually book well and we all know they'd not let AJ get any offense in.

However, I'd still rather see the spectacle of AJ/Brock on the visual/crowd reaction alone, than seeing that geek Mahal stood opposite him.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

lol Sami Zayn still losing even as a heel.


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Oliver-94 said:


> lol Sami Zayn still losing even as a heel.


Lol when everyone thought he would get better booking on SD.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



ShowStopper said:


> Goodness, just reading the New Days' lines, it's amazing how played out they are these days.
> 
> I want AJ to win, but after @Law pointing out it how he'll probably just get semi-squashed by Brock, I'm not sure. But I hate Jinder so much. :hmm:


It's why I'm not really that excited for Shield vs New Day to be honest. I'm just so tired of the New Day these days, and there's no heat behind that at all. I don't understand why The Shield would want to face them, and they've got like two weeks to get me interested.

Prove they are the better stable, I guess?

Sure, match quality might be good, but there's no drama there. I don't care who wins or loses. Just sums up Survivor Series as a whole :lol


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

serious question will sami zayn ever win a televised match in WWE ever again :hmmm


----------



## MC

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Was those New Day lines, suppose to be funny? Wow they are terrible.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



HBKRollins said:


> Lol when everyone thought he would get better booking on SD.


nope. we all knew he was still going to get treated like shit, zero faith in WWE in handling a talented guy... we just though the moment of him turning heel was great.


----------



## CJ

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



> That was a good opening match, with a slightly abrupt ending.
> 
> Was sold like a quick opportunistic rather than comprehensive win.
> Backstage we see Jinder Mahal who says AJ Styles would be a challenge for any man but not a Modern Day Maharaja.
> Rusev will face Randy Orton tonight. If he wins he’s on Team SmackDown for Survivor Series.
> Vignette promo for the Bludgeon Brothers Luke Harper and Erick Rowan who say this world is a horrible place “and we’re here to make it worse”.
> Aden English tells the crowd to be quiet as he sings about the introduction of the “lion of Bulgaria”.
> 
> He says Survivor Series will be Rusev Day. Here’s handsome Rusev himself.
> 
> If there was any justice in the world he’d be filling Mahal’s role as WWE Champion.





> Orton emerges to a big pop. You can forget what a big star the 13-time world champion is.
> 
> Rusev isn’t taking the Viper lightly and attacks him immediately on the bell. Duelling “Rusev” and “RKO” chants.
> 
> Rusev kicks Randy in the back of the head. It’s been all Rusev so far.
> 
> RKO outta nowhere! Orton wins! Some boos. So who will be the fifth member of Team SmackDown?!


.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



MC 16 said:


> Was those New Day lines, suppose to be funny? Wow they are terrible.


WWE doesn't really understand comedy anymore, and they haven't done for years. Even Kurt Angle isn't funny anymore :mj2


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Rusev not on the team? :hmmm

AJ losing tonight and joining team blue confirmed


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Can you give Rusev some love for once? Guy is always losing like a geek :mj2

This might indicate AJ isn't winning the Title, they are keeping a slot open for him? Could be wrong, but that's how I see it.


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Poor RuRu.


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Fourth Wall said:


> Can you give Rusev some love for once? Guy is always losing like a geek :mj2
> 
> This might indicate AJ isn't winning the Title, they are keeping a slot open for him? Could be wrong, but that's how I see it.


Same thing came to mind, Rusev losing decreases his chances of making the team. And they don't really have anyone else, unless Jinder makes the team if he loses.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I might just tap out at this point, got like AJ at a 0.1% chance of winning with that slot open. Maybe it's for Jinder after he loses, but who would want the Trasharaja on their team? :aryha


----------



## imthegame19

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Rusev not on the team? :hmmm
> 
> AJ losing tonight and joining team blue confirmed


AJ was never winning. They didn't promote Brock/Jinder Mahal for last 3 weeks to kill it at last second. Whole point of tonight is probably have Mahal beat AJ and look like more of a threat to Brock.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Honestly sick of Rusev losing. Guy deserves some better booking :Vince2

I totally forgot that Jinder could take the spot on the team. SD deserve to take the L on that if it's the case.


----------



## CJ

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



> James Ellsworth is backstage looking for his boss Carmella. She’s nowhere to be seen.
> 
> Becky Lynch comes out of the women’s locker room. Ellsworth says she hasn’t got a chance against him. He says the women’s revolution is a “farce”. He says this is MANchester not Womanchester. He says the ring is no place for the softer sex. Ellsworth adds that he only lets Carmella compete because it makes her happy. Lynch says that’s a ballsy statement but he doesn’t have any.
> Tamina comes out with Lana then Naomi and Charlotte Flair.
> 
> Loads of kids going nuts.
> 
> Naomi’s Feel the Glow entrance is pretty cool live.
> 
> Next is Charlotte, looking resplendent in a red and gold robe. Wooooooo!
> 
> They’re all here to watch Lynch face Ellsworth. James comes out with Miss Money in the Bank Carmella. Loud boos. Then a great reception for Ireland’s Becky Lynch.


.


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Just please don't take the titles off the Usos, that's all I'm hoping for.


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Fourth Wall said:


> Can you give Rusev some love for once? Guy is always losing like a geek :mj2
> 
> This might indicate AJ isn't winning the Title, they are keeping a slot open for him? Could be wrong, but that's how I see it.


That slot is for Jinder.

(Lets hope)


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



imthegame19 said:


> AJ was never winning. They didn't promote Brock/Jinder Mahal for last 3 weeks to kill it at last second. Whole point of tonight is probably have Mahal beat AJ and look like *more of a threat to Brock.*





> threat to Brock.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

how many times in a row is Randy gonna geek-ify Rusev :mj2


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



J'onn J'onzz said:


> Just please don't take the titles off the Usos, that's all I'm hoping for.


That'd completely kill the Tag Match for me. I have some moderate interest in The Bar vs The Usos, not as much as Dean/Seth vs Usos, but I'm slightly looking forward.

Benjamin/Gable vs The Bar :meh

I don't think Usos need to lose, they are the best thing in the Tag Division. Wouldn't put the stupidity past WWE, however.


----------



## imthegame19

The Fourth Wall said:


>


Lol we know he's really not a threat. But watch Mahal beat AJ tonight and then Heyman change his tune and praise Mahal next Monday on Raw.


----------



## MC

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Fourth Wall said:


> WWE doesn't really understand comedy anymore, and they haven't done for years. Even Kurt Angle isn't funny anymore :mj2


It's probably funny to Vince which is why it's on tv.


----------



## CJ

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



> Ellsworth is doing press ups. Lynch doesn’t look impressed.
> 
> She goes for DisArmHer but he wriggles out.
> 
> He takes his top off. No need for that.
> 
> “Where’s your chin?” chants. Lynch is playing with him now.
> 
> Rotating rolling pin and then a helicopter spin. He’s dazed and confused.
> 
> She chucks him out of the ring. He beats the 10 count. He does a kung fu pose then shoves her over. Then out the ring. Boos.
> 
> Missile dropkick by Becky. Two count. Mixed gender matches in WWE are rare these days, but this is working okay.
> 
> Atomic drop by Lynch then a nice suplex. The rest of the women stop him escaping.
> 
> He’s begging for mercy. He tries to hug Lynch. She submits him with DisArmHer.
> 
> Becky wins!


 :becky2


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



CJ said:


> :becky2


Time to push her towards the WWE Championship :becky2


----------



## JC00

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Natalya vs Charlotte for the championship next week.


----------



## takermaniac93

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



CJ said:


> :becky2


I got to see this!!!! I love seeing geeks get their asses handed to them by woman.


----------



## Jam

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Can they fuck off doing :rusev like this?


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

So count out win for Gable and Shelton.

What a shit ass show this has been.

Crowd seems dead.


----------



## JC00

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

One of the Usos might have a legit injury


----------



## MC

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



CJ said:


> :becky2


:Vince


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



JC00 said:


> One of the Usos might have a legit injury


:vincecry


----------



## Ace

JC00 said:


> One of the Usos might have a legit injury


 Don't catch what happened, what was the finish? I heard the bell ring and Gable and Benjamins music play.

AJ doesn't seem happy, I think he's jobbing clean tonight.

Corbin v Sin Cara and Charlotte v Natalya next week for the titles.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Holy shit, you can hear Tom Phillips setting up for shit on this satellite stream. :lol This is weird as fuck.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Jinder getting crickets :lmao


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Law said:


> Jinder getting crickets :lmao


He doesn't even get booed anymore, legit nobody cares enough to boo him :lol Great heel Champion :trolldog


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

This is hilarious.

Absolutely nothing from the UK crowd.

That's your WWE champion and the man who's going to main event two of your big 4 PPVs.


----------



## DaRealNugget

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

found the stream. just in time for jinder vs aj. god i hope i'm not wasting my time and wwe throw a curveball and let aj win.


----------



## CJ

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



> We’re backstage where Shane is chatting to Charlotte.
> 
> Natalya comes over moaning about the lack of attention on her.
> 
> The SmackDown Women’s Champion isn’t happy.
> 
> Shane says he wasn’t happy with the way she used a chair to escape with her title at Hell in a Cell in her match with Charlotte.
> 
> He gives Flair another shot next week on SmackDown. The winner will face Alexa Bliss at Survivor Series.





> It’s time for the tag titles match.
> 
> Benjamin and Gable come out to a decent pop. Here are the Usos.
> 
> They call their opponents chumps standing in the ring.
> 
> They call them American Alpha Part II.
> 
> They call them their next victims.
> 
> “Welcome to the Usos Penitentiary!” Sneak attack before the bell.
> Shelton and Jimmy start the match before Gable and Jey lock horns soon after.
> 
> Sweet kick by Gable but he takes a Samoan Drop. Benjamin in with a great spinebuster and a DDT for a two count.
> 
> Gable does a diving attack on one of the Usos’ legs at ringside. He can’t get back up. The ref starts a 10 count, with the crowd doing that terrible thing of chanting 10 on every count, so God knows where we’re up to and part of the story of the match doesn’t work. Nice one lads.
> 
> Gable and Benjamin win by count out. That was awful. What a disappointment.
> 
> Gable celebrates, which is odd. You’ve just blown your title shot mate. What a bad segment.


.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ getting a huge pop. And they're having him lose clean to Mahal. Such a joke.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Law said:


> Jinder getting crickets :lmao


That's a UK crowd too, even jobbers get a reaction from them.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Crowd chanting "You can't wrestle" to Jinder :lol


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Steroid chants lol

AJ making Jinder look strong :lol


----------



## CJ

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



> Well let’s hope the next title defence tonight is better than the last one!
> 
> AJ Styles is backstage and he says he might not be the biggest like Mahal but he’s worked hard to become the best.
> 
> Fingers crossed he proves it!
> The Titrantron teases Baron Corbin defending his US title against Sin Cara next week and Owens and Zayn facing The New Day.
> The Singh Brothers come out and hype up the arrival of their master Jinder Mahal with an introduction mimicking the spiel of Brock Lesnar‘s manager Paul Heyman.
> 
> They says he’s the “reigning, defending, undisputed WWE Champion”.
> 
> Loud boos for Mahal who glares at the crowd.
> A huge roar greets AJ Styles. It’s time to get serious! They’ve left a lot of time for this main event.


.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Chrome said:


> That's a UK crowd too, even jobbers get a reaction from them.


The WWE Champion is lesser than a local jobber. 

Let that sink in a minute.

WWE in 2017 :trolldog


----------



## MC

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Law said:


> Jinder getting crickets :lmao


Not a surprise. 

Remember when people said that if you make no noise, the push will end? It's still going on 8 months strong :sadbecky


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Usos

UGH

GAWD Himself has decided if Vince is gonna fuck up Survivor Series, He's gonna step in and halp


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

The fact Jinder is getting 0 reaction says how much of a fucking failure he is as champion. We as a nation will chant at fucking anything especially when drunk. To get 0 reaction says how shit he truly is

edit: Wait so did he gets boos or silence?


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

This crowd is brilliant :lol Absolutely shitting on Mahal.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Wow this is literally a match to make Jinder look strong....

AJ selling for 90% of this.


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Fourth Wall said:


> Crowd chanting "You can't wrestle" to Jinder :lol


What a great heel, listen to that heat :vince5


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Will we hear any of these chants on the show tonight? :hmmm


----------



## sailord

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

lol I'm watching a Facebook stream i hear a we want enzo chant


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Law said:


> Wow this is literally a match to make Jinder look strong....


It's making me feel physically sick. They are making AJ look like an absolute geek. fpalm Jinder has been getting all his wins chickenshit heel, and now suddenly he's some beast?


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

- Will AJ Styles be the one to finally end Jinder Mahal’s WWE title reign?
- Will the Usos retain the tag titles tonight?
- Will we see Becky Lynch cripple James Ellsworth’s arm via Dis-ArmHer?
- Will Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn be booked to compete at Survivor Series?
- Why did the New Day interfere last night on Raw’s main event?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

The way this match has been booked pretty much guarantees that Jinder wins.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ is OVER as fuck with the crowd. 

How can they not make this guy Champ. Brock/AJ would get a thunderous reaction.

Wouldn't be surprised if Brock/Mahal gets literal crickets at SvS.


----------



## sailord

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

the kids on the stream I'm watching are into aj a lot


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

WWE wouldn't give us a video package on RAW if Jinder wasn't winning this


----------



## CJ

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



> Big fight feel for this one!
> 
> Massive AJ chants.
> 
> “You can’t wrestle” at Mahal.
> 
> Jinder responds by elbowing Styles in the back of the head.
> 
> “You’re on steroids” chant now. Ouch.
> Styles gets a two count off a quick roll-up.
> 
> He tries another but Jinder lifts him up and tosses him over the top rope.
> 
> Styles crashes out. That looked great - a top bump by AJ.
> Mahal applies a headlock. Sweet dropkick by Styles. He sends Mahal scurrying outside.
> 
> The Singh Brothera distract AJ and Mahal grabs his leg and pulls him down onto his neck on the apron.
> 
> He lifts AJ into a fall away slam position and hurls him into the announce table!


.


----------



## 674297

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ can't even win the title against Jinder and Orton booked to win all the time is ridiculous! Orton hasn't even cut a promo this month about Survivor Series!


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

What the fuck was that :lol Jinder is so pathetic.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Mahal is getting X-Pac heat in this match. People don't even hate him as a heel, they just want him to fuck off.


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

''You're on steroids'' chant at Jinder:lol


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ hurt his knee, he's taking the pin.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



J'onn J'onzz said:


> What the fuck was that :lol Jinder is so pathetic.


AJ is selling the fuck out of Mahal. Shame because the guy really doesn't deserve it.

Fucking Singh Bros. Get them away from Ringside fpalm


----------



## 674297

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I think Vince wants the Klu Klux Klan to nearly murder Jinder in the ring after he loses the title to Cena at WrestleMania than to have AJ Styles win the title tonight.


----------



## CJ

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



> Jinder stomps on AJ.
> 
> He gets a foot up to block him.
> 
> Mahal misses a splash in the corner which looked sloppy.
> 
> Running forearms by Styles including a great one when Mahal was seated.
> 
> Neck breaker slam. Styles Clash blocked. Flurry of kicks.
> 
> Jinder’s power helps him escape.
> 
> He goes up top with AJ but Styles kicks his left leg causing him to fall to the mat.
> 
> Calf Crusher! Mahal reaches the ropes. Mahal takes AJ’s head off with a lariat! Ouch.


.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ Just got his foot on the rope after Mahal's finisher.

Holy fuck I :mark: :mark:

He's still going to lose but :mark:


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

WTF HE WON


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ won OMGOMGOMGKG


----------



## sailord

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

he wins


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ FUCKING WON, NO FUCKING WAY NO FUCKING WAY

HOLY FUCKING SHIITTTTT

YESSSSSSSSSS ODKDDDKD

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DaRealNugget

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

:mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 674297

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Fourth Wall said:


> AJ Just got his foot on the rope after Mahal's finisher.
> 
> Holy fuck I :mark: :mark:
> 
> He's still going to lose but :mark:


Nothing we could do because of Vince and his senile obsession with steroid freaks.


----------



## Jam

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Thank fuck Jinder can fuck off


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Stop giving me hope WWE...

EDIT: YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES OFF YOU FUCK JINDER OFF YOU FUCK


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ WINS!!

I guess Vince really was done with Jinder and holy shit Brock vs AJ!!


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Feels so good when you're expecting the worst outcome but you actually get a good one. :banderas


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ makes history

Damn, now Brock tho... 

Surprisingly very good match.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

BROCK FUCKING LESNAR VS FUCKING AJ STYLES :mark: :mark:

THE REIGN ENDS :mark:

MY HEART IS POUNDING


----------



## Passing Triangles

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I don't get this company. 

The key to making for a more interesting product and therefore more eyes on the product is the impression that it's competitive. 

If Rusev can't last minutes against Orton it doesn't make Orton look better. It just makes Rusev look less convincing the next time he faces an Orton level opponent. If you can't entertain the idea that Rusev can win then it takes the element of anticipation away.

Why turn Zayn heel and then have him lose to the weakest (or second) member of The New Day? It doesn't help Zayn's heel turn, and it doesn't really benefit Kingston since he's not a single competitor likely to build momentum from a 'W' against Zayn.

Hapless booking from idiots who don't understand how to craft compelling stories and character arcs.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ getting booked quite well these days.

:bjpenn


----------



## CJ

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



> Good match so far.
> 
> On the turnbuckle AJ blocks Mahal. They drop down.
> 
> AJ sends him to the outside and leaps over the top rope with a great forearm. 450 splash!
> 
> Sing Brothers pull him out. Phenomenal Forearms on them. Khallas!
> 
> AJ gets a foot on the bottom rope! Yes!
> 
> Super Khallas attempt... AJ drops his neck on the rope.
> 
> Phenomenal Forearm! NEW CHAMPION! YESSSSSSSSS


:yay


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

The belt is back where it belongs


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

:banderas


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Phenomenal One vs The Beast :sodone

Please don't squash him...


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

So I guess they decided Jinder/Lesnar wasn't worth doing. Meh. Doesn't really change the match and AJ will drop the title back in a few weeks anyway.


----------



## Brock

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

:shockedpunk

:wow

About fucking time.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

GOD IS GOOOOOOOD


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Law said:


> Phenomenal One vs The Beast :sodone
> 
> Please don't squash him...


I can't believe WWE actually booked correctly for once.

My heart is still pounding. I've not felt this elated at a Title win in years. I jumped out of my chair when AJ won :mark:

I just can't wait to see the visual of AJ/Brock. It's actually fucking happening.


----------



## dimez

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

MOTHERFUCK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm the happiest son of a bitch in the world today


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Man my heart was legit pounding when Jinder hit the Kalaas.


----------



## Jam

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Heyman's promo is even funnier now :bosque

So Jinder on Team SD? :mj4


----------



## takermaniac93

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! GOOD FUCKING RIDDANCE TO MAHAL! WOOOHOOO!


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ V Brock is going to be amazing :banderas


----------



## Chrome

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Styles won. :wow


----------



## CGS

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I REALLY wanna be happy about AJ winning the title but man I just know this whole thing was just a set up so that’s AJ can get fucked by Brock and then lose the title back to Jinder before the India tour


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Sssssssooooooooo, in kayfabe:

Kane >>> Balor >>> AJ >>> Jinder >>> Nakamura 

And that's within 6 weeks of booking, nobody can go like "oh, you dumbshit, that was months ago!"


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ gets the first very good-great match out of Jinder, and it's important to stress it was all AJ. He sold like a champ and made Jinder look like a beast.

We now HOPEFULLY have that sort of quality for the rest of the year now. AJ/Nakamura is actually on :mark:


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Law said:


> AJ makes history
> 
> Damn, now Brock tho...
> 
> Surprisingly very good match.


It was a good match. Probably Jinder's best, AJ sold the fuck out of him, and of course the result made it ten times better.


----------



## MC

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

:vince :vince :vince :vince :vince


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

HOLY FUCKING SHIT ARE YOU GUYS SERIOUS ??????????????????????????? DID HE FUCKING WIN ??????????????????????? YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES .. FUCK OFF YOU TALENTLESS PIECE OF SHIT .. AJJJ :mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark


----------



## Kishido

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Yes fucking yes!!!

Now SS is interesting


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Fourth Wall said:


> I can't believe WWE actually booked correctly for once.
> 
> My heart is still pounding. I've not felt this elated at a Title win in years. I jumped out of my chair when AJ won :mark:
> 
> I just can't wait to see the visual of AJ/Brock. It's actually fucking happening.


 My heart hasn't pounded like that for a WWE match in a good while. I thought AJ was done.


----------



## drougfree

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

my boy won :cry


----------



## sailord

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

aj vs brock is a better match now what we need is brock that faced cm punk to come back suplex match brock should go away


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Styles won? Wow did not see that coming. And yeah who cares if he is going to job to Brock. OR drop to Jinder on the India Tour. Any amount of time when that Glorified Geek Mahal is not in the main event picture. IS something to rejoyce! :mark:


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Can anyone find a gif or a video from the match? I can't wait to see it.


----------



## DaRealNugget

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

must've been aj's reward for filling in for bray at such short notice and delivering, as always. fuck, aj vs lesnar has the potential to be pure greatness if wwe let it, whether he wins or loses.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Just gotta hope against all hope AJ-Brock isn't a squash.

AJ better show up on Monday night to go face to face with the beast.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Yasssssssss


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



chrispepper said:


> AJ gets the first very good-great match out of Jinder, and it's important to stress it was all AJ. He sold like a champ and made Jinder look like a beast.
> 
> We now HOPEFULLY have that sort of quality for the rest of the year now. AJ/Nakamura is actually on :mark:


AJ loses it in India.
No need to spin this into "they finally saw the light".


----------



## JC00

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****


----------



## Rankles75

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

WWE just making it up as it goes along with Survivor Series. Can't remember a build to a PPV like this one...


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Yessssssssssssssssssssss I'm doing cartwheels, the nightmare is finally over.

Till next week when Jinder probably wins it back.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Sssssssooooooooo, in kayfabe:
> 
> Kane >>> Balor >>> AJ >>> Jinder >>> Nakamura
> 
> And that's within 6 weeks of booking, nobody can go like "oh, you dumbshit, that was months ago!"


the transitive property does not exist in sports 

or in sports entertainment

anyway survivor series isn't this sunday it's next sunday... still one more smackdown left to [yells in Punjabi]


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Law said:


> My heart hasn't pounded like that for a WWE match in a good while. I thought AJ was done.


When he got his foot on the rope, I started shaking. The crowd popped hard.

God, it was so good. wens3

AJ taking out the trash in the Singh Bros :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> AJ loses it in India.
> No need to spin this into "they finally saw the light".


Maybe so but if they were that serious about Jinder why make him look like a geek by losing even after cheating, and on a pre-taped episode of smackdown?

I guess Vince may just think that AJ vs Brock is the bigger match and they'll put it back on Jinder straight after but even still.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

FUCK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! That crowd absolutely errupted. Thank God AJ is back on top of the world where he belongs.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

*AJ STYLES IS THE NEW WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION, MORE LIKE 2 TIME!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @Law @A-C-P @krtgolfing+ @XDream*:yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Rankles75 said:


> WWE just making it up as it goes along with Survivor Series. Can't remember a build to a PPV like this one...


Yep, none of it really makes any sense. At least Jinder is done for now, though. Though, I wouldn't be surprised if he wins it back soon.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



JC00 said:


>


 Fuck that looks beautiful.


----------



## drougfree

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Sadly Jinder will win the belt in India :renee2 :vincefu


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

So happy the title is off Jinder. Needed to happen. He probs wins it back and yeah he may lose to Brock but I am just happy at least for now the belt is off Jinder


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



ShowStopper said:


> Yep, none of it really makes any sense. At least Jinder is done for now, though. Though, I wouldn't be surprised if he wins it back soon.


like, say, on the go-home smackdown next week?


----------



## MC

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

:Vince

IT'S ALL OVER. Just like that.


----------



## Kishido

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Kane >>> Balor > AJ > Jinder > Nakamura


----------



## Jam

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Jinder to cost AJ & then win the title back too?


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



TyAbbotSucks said:


>


 Caught up in the moment... just gotta hope the match isn't a squash and is given 18-20 mins.


----------



## CJ

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****










:mark


----------



## XDream

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *AJ STYLES IS THE NEW WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION, MORE LIKE 2 TIME!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @Law @A-C-P @krtgolfing+ @XDream*:yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay


you realize i was trolling about jinder....f that guy seriously and the wwe for pushing someone so quick without build up


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

In before Jinder uses his rematch clause next week and wins the title back...

No, stop it brain, stop thinking like that..

On the reals though, AJ/Brock will definitely happen now. They wouldn't bother having AJ win otherwise. Still think Mahal will win it again down the line though, sadly. Just due to the December tour.


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> AJ loses it in India.
> No need to spin this into "they finally saw the light".


Exactly. If anything, this is actually to protect Jinder. Now he doesn't have to enter his homeland as the loser that got squashed.


----------



## krtgolfing

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *AJ STYLES IS THE NEW WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION, MORE LIKE 2 TIME!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @Law @A-C-P @krtgolfing+ @XDream*:yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay


Rematch next week though??? :no


----------



## Venocide

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I may actually watch Smackdown tonight, first time in years!! Just to see Styles take the title away from Jinder The Jobber.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ becomes the first WWE wrestler to win the title outside North America.

Another achievement he can add to his impressive resume.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

*AND F*CKING NEW!*

Right back where it damn well belongs! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Brock

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



CGS said:


> I REALLY wanna be happy about AJ winning the title but man I just know this whole thing was just a set up so that’s AJ can get fucked by Brock and then lose the title back to Jinder before the India tour


:mj2

Yeah, I should be stoked as fuck for Lesnar/AJ but it's one of those match that I want them to get right as it might be the one time they do the match, but with Lesnar's current booking, I'm pessimistic about it tbh.

Guess we'll see. :fingerscrossed tho


----------



## Empress

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



CJ said:


> :mark


AJ Styles!!! 

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Fourth Wall said:


> In before Jinder uses his rematch clause next week and wins the title back...
> 
> No, stop it brain, stop thinking like that..
> 
> On the reals though, AJ/Brock will definitely happen now. They wouldn't bother having AJ win otherwise. Still think Mahal will win it again down the line though, sadly. Just due to the December tour.


 Makes me wonder if Brock requested someone else because he didn't respect Jinder.


----------



## XDream

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Look at that smile


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ WON THE TITLE!!!!!????????? THERE IS A GOD! I cannot believe that AJ Styles is a 2 time WWE champion. That's just simply.... 

PHENOMENAL


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

HOLY FUCK IT HAPPENED


----------



## ellthom

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

About frikkin time....


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Some spoilers...... are good.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

OMG!!! YES!!!!!! SD IS WATCHABLE AGAIN!!! :mark:


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



CJ said:


> :mark


AJ the GOAT 

What a beautiful fucking sight roud


----------



## capitalone

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928004033222201344


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



JC00 said:


>


This image feels so right.


----------



## Sweggeh

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I asked for this match at the start of the year lol 

Please don't let it be a squash...


----------



## BlazeFury

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I don't remember the last time I have felt so much euphoria and relief. LET'S GO!


----------



## CGS

chrispepper said:


> Maybe so but if they were that serious about Jinder why make him look like a geek by losing even after cheating, and on a pre-taped episode of smackdown?
> 
> I guess Vince may just think that AJ vs Brock is the bigger match and they'll put it back on Jinder straight after but even still.


Because making Jinder look like a geek on a pretaped episode of SD is better than him looking like a geek on PPV: 

I have zero doubts that this move is more about saving Jinder than following the fans voices


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



krtgolfing said:


> Rematch next week though??? :no


_*I don't care about the rematch as long as Styles RETAINS THE FUCKING BELT!!! :hunter*_


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Bonzo said:


> :mj2
> 
> Yeah, I should be stoked as fuck for Lesnar/AJ but it's one of those match that I want them to get right as it might be the one time they do the match, but with Lesnar's current booking, I'm pessimistic about it tbh.
> 
> Guess we'll see. :fingerscrossed tho


They could have such a great David & Goliath match. Hope WWE don't fuck it up. Let AJ throw everything he can, use his quickness around Brock. AJ is often heralded as one of the best Wrestlers ever, I just think It'd be bullshit if he got squashed so quickly.

Either way, the visual of them two opposite each other is going to be a sight to remember for years, and the crowd will be seriously hot for it.


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

FINALLY


----------



## ManiT

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



CGS said:


> Because making Jinder look like a geek on a pretaped episode of SD is better than him looking like a geek on PPV:
> 
> I have zero doubts that this move is more about saving Jinder than following the fans voices


Probably so Jinder doesn't have to take the loss to Brock, sadly.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Now can Jinder just fuck off and retire? He's a bust. Experiment over.


----------



## MC

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Thank God that reign is over. It was atrocious, his promo's were awful, his matches were awful, his credibility was shot. Thank god we don't have to see Lesnar vs Mahal. 


King AJ reigns again kada


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

It feels like SD has been cleansed. 

Now need to pray Vince continues with this logical booking and gives a good match at Survivor Series.

A squash is only going to make fans hate Roman more.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

*AJ STYLES NOT ONLY BECAME A TWO TIME UNITED STATES CHAMPION BUT AFTER TONIGHT HE BECAME A TWO TIME WWE CHAMPION!!!
*


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



JC00 said:


>


God, the difference is amazing. :lmao

This picture alone gets me 100x more excited for Survivor Series.

These are the times that make me happy I'm a WWE fan, not shit like Brock/Mahal.


----------



## cyrus_cesar

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

This has to be some kind of dream...It's as if WWE wants people to watch SD again


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Time to start getting ready for THE BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Empress

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I'll definitely be watching the AJ Styles/Jinder match; talk about someone who absolutely deserves to carry the brand on his back and it's the phenomenal one. 



Spoiler: I'm warning Vince



Styles better not drop it next week. :HHH


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****










roud:rusevyes


----------



## CJ

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928004610748485633


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

https://streamable.com/ockjz

It's finally fuckin over


----------



## capitalone

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928004610748485633


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

The Trasharaja :bosque


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

You know, I'm watching SmackDown tonight


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928004610748485633


That pop tho


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Law said:


> Makes me wonder if Brock requested someone else because he didn't respect Jinder.


I did mention that in another thread the other day, wondering how much creative control Brock has. He probably scoffed at the thought of the match with Jinder.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928004610748485633


That ovation :mark

The UK is getting a treat this week with the two title changes.


----------



## krtgolfing

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for THE BLUE BRAND :liquor


Make that a double! :liquor :liquor


----------



## Empress

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Fourth Wall said:


> God, the difference is amazing. :lmao
> 
> This picture alone gets me 100x more excited for Survivor Series.
> 
> These are the times that make me happy I'm a WWE fan, not shit like Brock/Mahal.


The match is Brock/Styles now at SS?


----------



## Andre

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

This was spoiled for me in the chat box... but at the same time I can't complain because I rarely watch anything WWE related now :shrug

If anything I might have to start watching again. THE HOUSE THAT AJ STYLES BUILT!

First ever WWE world title change in the uk??? :CENA :woytf


----------



## 751161

Mordecay said:


> roud:rusevyes


I've not seen so many happy fans all around since D-Bry's win at WM30. The crowd was happy, the forum blew up, twitter blew up. Just everyone was so happy that Mahal was no longer Champ and AJ was the guy to dethrone him.



Empress said:


> The match is Brock/Styles now at SS?


Yeah, that's what I meant :lol

The promotional image of Brock/AJ is 100x times better than what we had before with the Mahal/Brock shit.


----------



## MC

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Yes every company I like, has a champion that is good again. Life is good again..


----------



## capitalone

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

congrats to AJ


----------



## Andre

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



capitalone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928004610748485633


That pop! :banderas


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Finally. Can Jinder go away and job to El Torito now?






Thank you.


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Wow! AJ Styles!

Brock Lesnar vs AJ Styles is a dream match.

And makes more sense since he is way more identified with the SD brand.


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Oh, one final FUCK YOU to Jinder Mahal for being the talentless boring shit that he is. He must be fired, even jobbing to Curt Hawkins won't be enough.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



arch.unleash said:


> This image feels so right.


This was always THE match to make. :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Man I'm so hyped for Survivor Series now.

AJ vs Brock
Shield vs New Day


----------



## Empress

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant :lol
> 
> The promotional image of Brock/AJ is 100x times better than what we had before with the Mahal/Brock shit.


Wow. I was just saying a few hours ago that Styles could get a classic out of Lesnar. That's if Lesnar wanted to do more than just Suplex City.


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

That is fucking awesome.

I was the douche who "spoiled" it in the chat box just to be a dumbass. Thing was that the match hadn't even started yet and I was just looking to troll everyone. So happy the end result was still the same.

The Phenomenal One vs The Beast Incarnate. FUCKING A!!!!!!!


----------



## RLStern

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

*I had a feeling that AJ Styles would win the title after The Shield lost the tag titles so they could set up New Day vs Shield

These type of swerves are what make wrestling must see.*


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Empress said:


> The match is Brock/Styles now at SS?


 I ldreamed of these match ups growing up lol.

Can't believe it's happening... still a bit iffy about it considering how they book them both. I hope AJ fights the perfect fight and throws everything at Brock.

Multiple PFs to the back of the head and through tables :dead3


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Styles v Brock

Shield v New Day

Potentially Alexa v Charlotte

Hmmm SS just became suddenly more watachble.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

It's amazing how one title change can now turn SDL in to must watch. I'm actually looking forward to staying up and watching it properly tonight knowing the result, I'm actually looking forward to next week, I'm actually looking ahead to the PPV with anticipation. 

So, again, I have to ask. Why the fuck was Mahal Champ? Ruined the entire brand. Wake up :vince5


----------



## Brock

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Empress said:


> Wow. I was just saying a few hours ago that Styles could get a classic out of Lesnar. That's if Lesnar wanted to do more than just Suplex City.


Could......could......could.

We can only hope but I can't help but be on the glass half empty atm because it's WWE. I mean I wasn't exactly looking forward to Jinder/Brock by any means but with an AJ match they have the chance to actually give us a good match for once.

A chance.

But don't be surprised if it follows the now standard Lesnar formula either.

But AJ is champion again so :fuckyeah


----------



## yeahright2

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Heyman knew this would happen. He tweeted before the match that Brock was ready no matter who won the match.


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



AngryConsumer said:


> This was always THE match to make. :mark:


I don't want to ruin the mood here but we all know what's gonna happen at SS, sadly. It's Lesnar after all, but I don't care , the worst nightmare in WWE history just ended and I'm so happy about it. AJ MOTHERFUCKING STYLES.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Shield/New Day
Men's Elimination Match
The Bar/The Usos
AJ/Brock

Could be PPV of the year if they don't have Brock squash AJ. Still on paper alone, that looks pretty damn good now.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Fourth Wall said:


> I did mention that in another thread the other day, wondering how much creative control Brock has. He probably scoffed at the thought of the match with Jinder.


This might be the first time I am a fan of something Brock does :lmao


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I haven't followed the spoilers much...did Becky squash The Jobber?


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Bonzo said:


> Could......could......could.
> 
> We can only hope but I can't help but be on the glass half empty atm because it's WWE. I mean I wasn't exactly looking forward to Jinder/Brock by any means but with an AJ match they have the chance to actually give us a good match for once.
> 
> A chance.
> 
> But don't be surprised if it follows the now standard Lesnar formula either.
> 
> But AJ is champion again so :fuckyeah


 I'm trying to be hopeful without thinking about how they've booked Brock and how he probably doesn't want to let AJ get too much in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Fourth Wall said:


> Shield/New Day
> Men's Elimination Match
> The Bar/The Usos
> AJ/Brock
> 
> Could be PPV of the year if they don't have Brock squash AJ. Still on paper alone, that looks pretty damn good now.


That is a pretty good card, tbh. All those matches are going to be good; except for AJ/Brock if it's a squash or something close to a squash. Rest of the matches will be really good, though, for sure.


----------



## CJ

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Dolorian said:


> I haven't followed the spoilers much...did Becky squash The Jobber?


Yep :becky2



> Ellsworth is doing press ups. Lynch doesn’t look impressed.
> 
> She goes for DisArmHer but he wriggles out.
> 
> He takes his top off. No need for that.
> 
> “Where’s your chin?” chants. Lynch is playing with him now.
> 
> Rotating rolling pin and then a helicopter spin. He’s dazed and confused.
> 
> She chucks him out of the ring. He beats the 10 count. He does a kung fu pose then shoves her over. Then out the ring. Boos.
> 
> Missile dropkick by Becky. Two count. Mixed gender matches in WWE are rare these days, but this is working okay.
> 
> Atomic drop by Lynch then a nice suplex. The rest of the women stop him escaping.
> 
> He’s begging for mercy. He tries to hug Lynch. She submits him with DisArmHer.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



CJ said:


> Yep :becky2


Good! :becky


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

This feels like it's too good to be true, Jinder's nightmare reign is finally over. I can finally enjoy Smackdown again.


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



ShowStopper said:


> That is a pretty good card, tbh. All those matches are going to be good; except for AJ/Brock if it's a squash or something close to a squash. Rest of the matches will be really good, though, for sure.


It's almost too good for current WWE....what's going on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



HBKRollins said:


> It's almost too good for current WWE....what's going on.


We'll be snapped back to reality starting in January. Hell, who am I kidding? In December.

:hbk1


----------



## Empress

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

SD sounds like the much better show this week. Thanks @CJ and others for posting the spoilers.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

The dream match is finally happening! So glad I already got my tickets for Survivor Series!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



ShowStopper said:


> That is a pretty good card, tbh. All those matches are going to be good; except for AJ/Brock if it's a squash or something close to a squash. Rest of the matches will be really good, though, for sure.


 I don't think Vince realizes squashing fan favorites is only going to lead to fans hating Roman more because this all leads to is Brock putting over Roman at WM.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



ShowStopper said:


> That is a pretty good card, tbh. All those matches are going to be good; except for AJ/Brock if it's a squash or something close to a squash. Rest of the matches will be really good, though, for sure.


It's just a shame the build has been allover the place, but I'm not going to complain too much. Not like the matches mean much in the grand scheme, anyways. A couple of hours ago I thought AJ had zero chance of winning the Title and the card looked way worse. So I've got to give props to WWE here for a good decision (can't believe I just said that)

I'm actually pretty okay with Dean/Seth dropping the belts now I see the assumed card with Shield/New Day on it. Get two good tag matches instead of one, an actual dream match in AJ/Brock, and the Men's Elimination Match is full of talent that can produce an entertaining match.

As it stands, I'm getting excited for this now.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

what the hell? Jinder cant go to the India without the WWE Championship


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Law said:


> I don't think Vince realizes squashing fan favorites is only going to lead to fans hating Roman more because this all leads to is Brock putting over Roman at WM.


Yeah. They've made it blatantly obvious that Ambrose and Rollins aren't golden boys anymore; or at the very least, not for the foreseeable future. AJ is definitely more of a golden boy than Dean and Seth these days, so at least you have that.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Boy Wonder said:


> The dream match is finally happening! So glad I already got my tickets for Survivor Series!!!!!!!!


 Just hope it goes close to 20 mins with AJ throwing everything at Brock.

AJ may not be as strong as Braun or Joe, but he's kayfabe smarter and more talented. He should have a game plan sorted and he can easily counter out of Brock's suplexs and F5s. This match should put over Brock's resilience and toughness with AJ countering out all his moves and throwing everything at Brock only for him to get back up.

Would love to see AJ hit a few PFs to the back of Brock's head too...


----------



## Piers

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ STYLES BEAT JINDER FOR THE BELT !!!!!!!

:fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ :drose


----------



## Andre

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Bonzo said:


> Could......could......could.
> 
> We can only hope but I can't help but be on the glass half empty atm because it's WWE. I mean I wasn't exactly looking forward to Jinder/Brock by any means but with an AJ match they have the chance to actually give us a good match for once.
> 
> A chance.
> 
> But don't be surprised if it follows the now standard Lesnar formula either.
> 
> But AJ is champion again so :fuckyeah


Match will probably still be a let down because 2016-2017 Brock will be involved, most likely doing 2016-2017 Brock things, but... at least the match is something to care about now. Just seeing Styles and Lesnar face off will be a moment in itself. If Styles is allowed to get any type of exciting shine, while also bumping for Brock the way he can then this might be ok. No trasharaja either :woo


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Empress said:


> SD sounds like the much better show this week. Thanks @CJ and others for posting the spoilers.


Usually I hate spoilers, but this week has made me never been so glad I decided to read them. :lol It's also made me want to actually tune in to SDL tonight and actually *feel* excited for it beforehand rather than dread, which I haven't felt in like a year at this point.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

This is the first time the WWE Championship changed hands in England, right?


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Boy Wonder said:


> This is the first time the WWE Championship changed hands in England, right?


 First time outside North America.

AJ making history roud


----------



## RLStern

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

*One of the rumors I heard was that Cena was gonna face Mahal for the championship at Mania.

Now what would be the main event for Smackdown at WrestleMania 34?

No matter what I want Shane to turn heel, Triple H costs Angle the match thereby Angle is fired and The Authority is back leading to Shane/Triple H coming down the aisle during Romans championship match, Shield brothers Ambrose and Rollins come out to help and then Reigns double Spears them or hits them with a weapon and betrays his brothers to join the Authority, huge shock.

John Cena could face Taker 

Only thing I'm wondering is about the WWE title and SmackDown.

So, Cena vs Taker

Reigns vs Brock Reigns turns on Ambrose & Rollins, joins up with Shane and Triple H, the authority*


----------



## Andre

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Boy Wonder said:


> This is the first time the WWE Championship changed hands in England, right?


Mentioned this earlier in the thread, but yeah I'm fairly certain it is (unless the old WWWF title ever changed hands over here? Doubt it somehow). It's an undeniably major moment in WWE history either way.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Thank Fuck that horrible title reign is finished. Please do not ever give that man the belt again.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Please let Charlotte win the title next week and this Survivor Series card might end up being one of the greatest Survivor Series cards of all time:
*
The Shield vs. New Day
The Bar vs. The Usos
The Miz vs. Baron Corbin
Alexa Bliss vs. Charlotte
Men's Team RAW vs. Men's Team SD
Women's Team RAW vs. Women's Team SD
Brock Lesnar vs. AJ Styles*


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Andre said:


> Mentioned this earlier in the thread, but yeah I'm fairly certain it is (unless the old WWWF title ever changed hands over here? Doubt it somehow). It's an undeniably major moment in WWE history either way.


That's pretty fucking awesome. I'm glad AJ was the guy to have that accomplishment under his belt, can't think of anyone better. I'm not exaggerating when I say this is a title win I'll remember for years to come, I've never wanted a title reign to end as much as I did tonight, and the UK Crowd was amazing during that match and the result.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928004293264904193
Two time champion.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

What was the fucking point of a 6-month Jinder Mahal title reign? So he can lose it to AJ Styles in a throwaway match on a taped SDL in England?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Just saw this posted by a fan on FB. This has to be the biggest Jinder fan ever!


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Boy Wonder said:


> Just saw this posted by a fan on FB. This has to be the biggest Jinder fan ever!


 Is that Saturn or @CesaroSwing? :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ vs. Brock kada


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

The best thing Jinder did in his however many months as champion was take a nice bump from the Phenomenal Forearm.

The 'hard work' narrative his marks and company shills try to push is sickening. As if everyone else isn't working just as hard for their spot, when they are outperforming him every night of the week.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



STAY CLASSY said:


> So what was the fucking point of a 6-month Jinder Mahal title reign then? So he can lose it to AJ Styles in a throwaway match on a taped SDL in England?


That wasn't no throwaway match dude. Was probably Jinder's best match to date thanks to AJ. And it ended because it needed to end.

I can't tell you why they decided to keep him Champion for _this long_, I wouldn't try stepping in to this man's brain :vince5


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928010937986174978


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Props to Ellsworth for taking a clean loss to Becky. Not many guys would do that.


----------



## Empress

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



STAY CLASSY said:


> So what was the fucking point of a 6-month Jinder Mahal title reign then? So he can lose it to AJ Styles in a throwaway match on a taped SDL in England?


I think some are speculating that Brock didn't want to work with Jinder. 

I have nothing against Jinder as a person but it was time for a shake up. AJ Styles can create interest in SD and stabilize the brand all at once. I just hope this isn't just a one week stunt.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Fourth Wall said:


> That's pretty fucking awesome. I'm glad AJ was the guy to have that accomplishment under his belt, can't think of anyone better. I'm not exaggerating when I say this is a title win I'll remember for years to come, I've never wanted a title reign to end as much as I did tonight, and the UK Crowd was amazing during that match and the result.


It's funny because in one of Seabs' columns about heel heat, I was saying that if WWE were to put the title on Jinder that it should be a short transitional reign and AJ should take the title off him at summerslam. Unfortunately we've had to endure a looonnnggg garbage reign, but this pay off actually feels much bigger and more significant in a way. Guaranteed white hot crowd, shocking title switch and history made. This is a big deal. No that's underselling it, this is GARGANTUAN

:jet3 :jet8


----------



## MC

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Law said:


> Is that Saturn or @CesaroSwing? :lmao


First, Cesaro Swing isn't a fan, he is a troll. And Saturn, I think is Indian, that's what he said.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Fourth Wall said:


> That wasn't no throwaway match dude. Was probably Jinder's best match to date thanks to AJ. And it ended because it needed to end.
> 
> I can't tell you why they decided to keep him Champion for _this long_, I wouldn't try stepping in to this man's brain :vince5


I didn't mean a throwaway because of match quality, but because it lacked a proper build and happened on a taped episode of SDL overseas. Seems like WWE suddenly got cold feet and made last minute changes.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Guy in the neon green turban is dissapoint:


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

It could be any number of things:

• Jinder failed a drug test
• Brock didn't want to work with him
• Cena won't be available for WM so they had to change plans
• They want Jinder to win the title back in India, perhaps making it a Network Special


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Boy Wonder said:


> Props to Ellsworth for taking a clean loss to Becky. Not many guys would do that.


I would 

She could pin me anytime she wants :curry2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Jinder got distracted looking for bobs and vagene.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I think this is only done so that they can have AJ (face) vs Brock (heel) but they will give the belt back to Jinder after Survivor Series to build for a match between Jinder and Cena at Mania.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Empress said:


> I think some are speculating that Brock didn't want to work with Jinder.
> 
> I have nothing against Jinder as a person but it was time for a shake up. AJ Styles can create interest in SD and stabilize the brand all at once. I just hope this isn't just a one week stunt.


I have no problem with AJ being champion, but the timing was odd. This felt as _last minute_ as Jinder's initial title win felt. The length of his title reign at least signaled to me that big plans were in the works to dethrone him. It's weird that this all ends on a taped SDL from England with hardly any hype behind the encounter/feud.


----------



## MC

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Boy Wonder said:


> It could be any number of things:
> 
> • Jinder failed a drug test
> • Brock didn't want to work with him
> • Cena won't be available for WM so they had to change plans
> • They want Jinder to win the title back in India, perhaps making it a Network Special


Probably the 2nd and 4th one.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Prayer Police said:


> Guy in the neon green turban is dissapoint:


 Holy shit this needs to be a smiley @CJ @Headliner


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



STAY CLASSY said:


> I didn't mean a throwaway because of match quality, but because it lacked a proper build and happened on a taped episode of SDL overseas. Seems like WWE suddenly got cold feet and made last minute changes.


Yeah it did end rather abruptly, but I was elated so I'm fine with it. :shrug The change absolutely needed to happen, Mahal was completely killing the brand's interest and nobody wanted to see that Survivor Series match-up.

AJ in my opinion is the best guy on SDL, and is a perfect fit for Champion and to face Brock.

It's about time they saw a problem, and reverted it.

I'm not sure why they insisted on Mahal having such a long reign for one Tour, should have just had him win closer to December if they wanted to do this India shit. Because we all know that's the only reason he was holding the belt. They probably still will, too and have Mahal regain the Title closer to that date, but only after making us suffer for 6 months fpalm


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

This is the happiest thread I've seen on this forum in months


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I said it alot and no one believed me, it made sense specially that they already spoiled themselves when they advertised Jinder for the India tour as 2 time champion.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I will say even though Jinder's reign sucked dick, at least the eventual win against him felt amazing. At least he has that going for him. Problem is, it was for all the wrong reasons. We were just literally sick of him, not as a heel we love hate and see lose, but just as a guy all together.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

With AJ as the new WWE champ and, Charlotte possibly becoming new womens champ, SD might actually be watchable again! AJ and Charlotte taking out the trash :tripsblessed

Hell, anything with Styles as champ is watchable :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Moho Hwoarang said:


> I said it alot and no one believed me, it made sense specially that they already spoiled themselves when they advertised Jinder for the India tour as 2 time champion.


Well, great. All that means is that Jinder is going to win it back again.

fpalm


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah it did end rather abruptly, but I was elated so I'm fine with it. :shrug The change absolutely needed to happen, Mahal was completely killing the brand's interest and nobody wanted to see that Survivor Series match-up.
> 
> AJ in my opinion is the best guy on SDL, and is a perfect fit for Champion and to face Brock.
> 
> It's about time they saw a problem, and reverted it.
> 
> I'm not sure why they insisted on Mahal having such a long reign for one Tour, should have just had him win closer to December if they wanted to do this India shit. Because we all know that's the only reason he was holding the belt. They probably still will, too and have Mahal regain the Title closer to that date, but only after making us suffer for 6 months fpalm


Yeah, this reeks of VKM and creative writing their weekly shows on table napkins minutes before they air. 

I'm elated that AJ is champion. He's one of my favorites, but I won't shy away from pointing out weak storytelling and wasting time. I was always fine with Jinder because I assumed that the WWE were in control and had a longterm plan for his run that made it all worth it. Obviously not. Ether they became paranoid with the direction and decided to kill it at the last minute, or this was their plan all along and they really have no clue how to tell compelling stories. They spent so much time trying to build Lesnar/Mahal with promotional material, I mean why the hell even bother? Why not just give the title to AJ at Hell in a Cell or Summerslam, and begin the Styles/Lesnar build there? It's all very strange.


----------



## Empress

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Seems like Jinder went from the main event at Survivor Series to not even being in a match. I can see him costing Styles his match with Lesnar.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Carmella cashing in during Alexa/Charlotte would be great for two reasons:

• The best way to establish Carmella as a top female star on SD
• It protects both Alexa and Charlotte

I believe if Carmella cashes in during Alexa/Charlotte there match is automatically stopped and Carmella/Charlotte takes over.


----------



## bmack086

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I'm absolutely floored that WWE actually did this. I would still be shocked, though, if this isn't just temporary to make the Survivor Series card look better, and then they'll put the title right back on Mahal during the India tour - if not sooner. They just know how over AJ is, and that this would temporarily please their fanbase, but it feels like a typical WWE troll job impending.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

All these last minute changes to championships makes me wonder if Survivor Series wasnt selling too good?


----------



## Stellar

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Wanted to see Jinder hold on to the title but whatever.

I like AJ Styles. Always have, but if they keep bouncing him around title reigns... 3 time champion of titles in 4 months now. Not including his last WWE Championship run that ended in February. Plus who knows how long this one will last since they could always have Jinder win it back during the India tour.

All of that time spent with Jinder as Champ and they end it suddenly during a show taping. This was nothing but a "knee jerk" move for Survivor Series. About as sudden as when Jinder won it out of no where.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



ShowStopper said:


> Well, great. All that means is that Jinder is going to win it back again.
> 
> fpalm


I think they will go with AJ VS Brock at Survivor Series then Jinder retains later before India Tour or even on Smackdown in India if they are having one there.

Brock maybe didn't want to work with Jinder so they had to do this.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



arch.unleash said:


> This is the happiest thread I've seen on this forum in months


WWE have seemingly been booking lots of "fuck you" finishes, often with disappointing heel wins and shitty flat pay offs for the best part of 18 months now. It's about time an actually over babyface went over and looked a star in the process. When you think about it, it makes sense as to why there's so much jubilation in here. WWE fans have got used to the taste of shit after being force fed it for so long.


----------



## Brock

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Jinder gets to avoid suplex city and probably beat AJ to win the belt back again

:mj2
















Oh well, I'll just take this AJ win and reign whilst I can and enjoy it.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Empress said:


> Seems like Jinder went from the main event at Survivor Series to not even being in a match. I can see him costing Styles his match with Lesnar.


 AJ finally getting a main event on a big 4 PPV roud

I hope AJ busts Brock's balls and makes him work.


----------



## frankthetank91

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Jinder probably the most hated champion of all time loses the title to AJ fuckin Styles the current GOAT on the roster and some people STILL complain.


Like I said before even if AJ has to drop it again to Jinder in India or before India whatever as long as it gives me Brock fucking Lesnar vs AJ Styles dream match at Survivor Series.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

The phenomenal reign is back :mark::mark::mark:

Hey, I'll enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Boy Wonder said:


> Please let Charlotte win the title next week and this Survivor Series card might end up being one of the greatest Survivor Series cards of all time:
> 
> The Shield vs. New Day
> The Bar vs. The Usos
> The Miz vs. Baron Corbin
> *Alexa Bliss vs. Charlotte*
> Men's Team RAW vs. Men's Team SD
> Women's Team RAW vs. Women's Team SD
> Brock Lesnar vs. AJ Styles


I'd like Carmella to cash in on this please. Charlotte's about to beat Alexa, Carmella comes in and screws over Charlotte somehow, then her and Alexa both beat up on Charlotte, she cashes in, and her and Alexa celebrate together. Kinda like with 



 :bearo



The Boy Wonder said:


> Carmella cashing in during Alexa/Charlotte would be great for two reasons:
> 
> • The best way to establish Carmella as a top female star on SD
> • It protects both Alexa and Charlotte
> 
> I believe if Carmella cashes in during Alexa/Charlotte there match is automatically stopped and Carmella/Charlotte takes over.


This wasn't here when I started typing :lmao

Couldn't agree more :bearo


----------



## Empress

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Law said:


> AJ finally getting a main event on a big 4 PPV roud
> 
> I hope AJ busts Brock's balls and makes him work.


I hope Brock has enough respect for Styles to show up to work. I don't want to see Styles thrown around like a rag doll.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Bonzo said:


> Oh well, I'll just take this AJ win and reign whilst I can and enjoy it.


This really needed to be said. Perspective.

People are in here saying they're AJ fans, but at the same time complaining that this is crap booking and Jinder should still be champion. I mean, wtf? Have these people not been watching the show for the last however many years? :woytf There's rarely ever any good long term planning. More to the point, Jinder was a black hole as champion. He killed the Smackdown product and stopped people like me watching. You have to take what you can get in modern WWE and try to enjoy it, because if you spend too long moaning while playing 'armchair Booker', the moment will have passed (aka Trasharaja wins the belt back soon).

Edit:



frankthetank91 said:


> Jinder probably the most hated champion of all time loses the title to AJ fuckin Styles the current GOAT on the roster and some people STILL complain.
> 
> 
> Like I said before even if AJ has to drop it again to Jinder in India or before India whatever as long as it gives me Brock fucking Lesnar vs AJ Styles dream match at Survivor Series.


Exactly :lol spot on (Y)


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I'm certain Jinder vs Brock would've been a better Brock 2017 match than AJ vs Brock. There's more variables you can throw in for a quick 5 minute match. Could bust out Khali, the Singhs, and keep it impactful and quick.

If they even try do a match then AJ is the distance between us and the moon better choice. But they aren't.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Jinder dropping the title in a huge well built match would be pointless because he'd still be a shit wrestler having a shit match.

He's easily the shittiest wrestler to hold the title. He's one of the worst wrestlers in the history of the company and he should never be mentioned again.


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Andre said:


> WWE have seemingly been booking lots of "fuck you" finishes, often with disappointing heel wins and shitty flat pay offs for the best part of 18 months now. It's about time an actually over babyface went over and looked a star in the process. When you think about it, it makes sense as to why there's so much jubilation in here. WWE fans have got used to the taste of shit after being force fed it for so long.


The fuck you finishes started 12 years ago with the Cena monster push, but it reached its maximum in the last few years, as evident by sabotaging mega over guys like Punk and Bryan and burying A LOT of young talent because they got over and of course the whole Roman Reigns bullshit. When they do something right or logical it feels so strange, and you know that it will turn to shit so quickly, so I'm gonna enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

WWE fans are really morons lol. Been bitching for weeks about Jinder as WWE champion. They finnally change titles to Styles. And "OH I don't like the booking". Hell I don't care if they booked the match on the top of Endor. With Flying Dragons breathing fire balls at AJ. Jinder is no longer champion. Who cares :lol.

Have we not been shitting on the idea of Jinder Brock for weeks. Now some are saying that would of been the better match give me a break.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



arch.unleash said:


> The fuck you finishes started 12 years ago with the Cena monster push, but it reached its maximum in the last few years, as evident by sabotaging mega over guys like Punk and Bryan and burying A LOT of young talent because they got over and of course the whole Roman Reigns bullshit. When they do something right or logical it feels so strange, and you know that it will turn to shit so quickly, so I'm gonna enjoy it while it lasts.


For me personally it was Mania 32 where it really hit home. Just an entire night of pissing off the majority of the fans. Since then we've had those problems on a consistent basis.


----------



## headstar

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



HankG said:


> I think Vince wants the *Klu Klux Klan to nearly murder Jinder* in the ring after he loses the title to Cena at WrestleMania than to have AJ Styles win the title tonight.


I think you've been watching too many Zionist Hollywood movies.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Yeah, the 'fuck you' finishes started with the Cena push and have just evolved into current day Reigns' WM matches, outside of WM 31, of course.  But yeah, it's going to happen at the upcoming WM, as well with probably both title matches.


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Im so happy for AJ. The real MVP not only in SD but in WWE. Enjoy it guys coz it wont be for long.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, the 'fuck you' finishes started with the Cena push and have just evolved into current day Reigns' WM matches, outside of WM 31, of course.  But yeah, it's going to happen at the upcoming WM, as well with probably both title matches.


Agreed, in a sense, but I'm talking more about from the top to the bottom of WWE cards. At least during Cena's reigns of doom (and I don't mind him in ring, tbh) there was usually stuff to enjoy on the rest of the show. For the past 18 months I've rarely felt that at all. Just constant disappointment and nonsense. Obviously it's subjective though.


----------



## Dio Brando

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Happy for my boy AJ!


----------



## Cooper09

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I think Jinder is going to win it back at the Starrcade house show. No way he is going to India without the belt and it could try and sell the 'anything can happen' at live events.


----------



## Punkamaniac

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Bonzo said:


> Jinder gets to avoid suplex city and probably beat AJ to win the belt back again
> 
> :mj2


It would've been the one time I wouldn't have minded Brock squashing the fuck out of his opponent :sadbecky but in WWE booking they would've made Jinder look like a threat to Brock. :lol

I'm so delighted AJ is WWE Champion again and will enjoy it while it lasts :mark: but please, PLEASE, don't let Jinder hold the title again.


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Andre said:


> For me personally it was Mania 32 where it really hit home. Just an entire night of pissing off the majority of the fans. Since then we've had those problems on a consistent basis.


Of course, it was the worst wrestling show of all time. The examples are countless man. 80% of Cena's career burying young talent like the Nexus and Bray Wyatt, the Kevin Nash and HHH bullshit after Punk became the hottest star in years, booking Punk in the midcard behind Big fucking Johnny, Cena-Rock 2, the whole Authority shit and trying to make fucking Big Show steal Bryan's spotlight, Stephanie McMhon burying the male roster for 4 straight years, killing Dolph Ziggler's momentum after the 2014 Survivor Series, the whole Roman Reigns push, Jinder Mahal, and next is the Lesnar-Reigns main event. Man, this company is depressing.


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

So are people gonna bitch when Brock squashes AJ in 7 minutes and act like they didn't see it coming?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ Won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now he going to slay the beast!!!!


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Dibil13 said:


> So are people gonna bitch when Brock squashes AJ in 7 minutes and act like they didn't see it coming?


No one would be mad if AJ gets some good offence in. It worked perfectly with Samoa Joe and everyone enjoyed the match.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ WON THE TITLE?!!!

:mark::woo
:dance

THE PHENOMENAL ONE VS THE BEAST IS GONNA HAPPEN?!!!

:mark::woo
:dance

Please, PLEASE WWE, let the match be competitive; let 'em tear shit up because there is no doubt in my mind it could be match of the year (in WWE; I don't watch outside of it). I'm normally not a fan of someone of AJ's size competing with/beating Brock but AJ is of that Bret/HBK type of guy in that he is so damn good I'd be all for it; totally believable because of his superb skills.

Will be polishing up my WWEWHC belt with (1) each of AJ and Brock's side plates installed on it.

:fuckyeah


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Andre said:


> Agreed, in a sense, but I'm talking more about from the top to the bottom of WWE cards. At least during Cena's reigns of doom (and I don't mind him in ring, tbh) there was usually stuff to enjoy on the rest of the show. For the past 18 months I've rarely felt that at all. Just constant disappointment and nonsense. Obviously it's subjective though.


Ahh, okay, thought you were only referring to main events. But yeah, I agree with your point. Lots of nonsense all over the cards for awhile now. There are at least some good matches here and there during that time, and as much as I love a good match, that's just not enough. No reason why in 2017 we can't get some logical storylines mixed with some quality characters, as well. It's not really asking for much. Not like any of us are expecting perfection from WWE, or anywhere close to it.


----------



## J-B

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Jinder’s reign sucked the life out of the main event scene, hopefully he just fucks off back into obscurity. 

AJ is da man


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I can't wait to wake up tomorrow thinking it's still Mahal/Brock and then realising..










The Phenomenal One vs The Beast :mark: :mark:

It's still not sunk in, yet.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

So I hear Becky beat a grown man clean? I don't ever wanna hear anyone bitching about her booking ever again.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## God Of Anger Juno

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) - 11/07 SmackDown Live!*

AJ Styles :mark


----------



## TripleG

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ won the title? Thank God! 

Is Jinder being punished for something? This feels very sudden.


----------



## MC

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I hope Aj Styles keeps the title to Mania. Yes, I know optimistic but can hope can't we?


----------



## machomanjohncena

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



JDP2016 said:


> So I hear Becky beat a grown man clean? I don't ever wanna hear anyone bitching about her booking ever again.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


She beat a grown man who's a complete jobber. It's not like she beat Brock.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Any spoilers about Paige?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



3ku1 said:


> WWE fans are really morons lol. Been bitching for weeks about Jinder as WWE champion. They finnally change titles to Styles. And "OH I don't like the booking". Hell I don't care if they booked the match on the top of Endor. With Flying Dragons breathing fire balls at AJ. Jinder is no longer champion. Who cares :lol.
> 
> Have we not been shitting on the idea of Jinder Brock for weeks. Now some are saying that would of been the better match give me a break.


I hope the ones who want to see Styles/Lesnar so bad, don't set themselves up for disappointment. We know how Brock's matches turn out these days, so I hope they don't lose their shit when AJ gets minimum offense like it's unexpected. We all know Brock's ass isn't losing by pinfall or submission until WrestleMania either.

Other than that, it is great to know the title is off Mahal, so there's a win right there. However, WWE will probably fuck this moment up and give it back to him, which would be terrible.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

So are Styles/Lesnar going to share any mic time before the match, or any other match for that matter?

Could at least do with having some sort of rivalry/investment in the big matches - sending Styles, New Day, Corbin to Raw for the more personal feuds makes a lot of sense.

The 5 on 5's can be sold based on the Angle/Shane angle, and you have the KO/Zayn element too, so they're fine but the rest is really lacking build.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



> At least India still has those 60 pound kids wrestling in alleyways


:dead3


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> I hope the ones who want to see Styles/Lesnar so bad, don't set themselves up for disappointment. We know how Brock's matches turn out these days, so I hope they don't lose their shit when AJ gets minimum offense like it's unexpected. We all know Brock's ass isn't losing by pinfall or submission until WrestleMania either.
> 
> Other than that, it is great to know the title is off Mahal, so there's a win right there. However, WWE will probably fuck this moment up and give it back to him, which would be terrible.


Yeah, I've already set myself up for that. Brock has been really overplaying this _Suplex City_ shtick and sadly, I don't think AJ will be any exception. 

However,
1) Jinder isn't Champion anymore.
2) Brock/AJ will be a spectacle.
3) The crowd will actually care about both guys.

Those reasons alone get me excited. I'm just going to sink in the visual of these two across from each other, because it will be a moment to remember for years to come. And if WWE actually allows AJ/Brock to have a semi-competitive match? Great. 

To me, as a Wrestler, AJ should be Brock's toughest challenge yet. He's one of the best wrestlers currently, and Brock hasn't had time to prepare for him, or his speed. He was expecting Mahal, who he laughed at. But AJ is different. They should both be trying to work around each other, and they should let AJ get a bit of a momentum going, reverse some of Brock's stuff and use his speed to his advantage and throw all he can before Brock kicks in to gear.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> I hope the ones who want to see Styles/Lesnar so bad, don't set themselves up for disappointment. We know how Brock's matches turn out these days, so I hope they don't lose their shit when AJ gets minimum offense like it's unexpected. We all know Brock's ass isn't losing by pinfall or submission until WrestleMania either.
> 
> Other than that, it is great to know the title is off Mahal, so there's a win right there. However, WWE will probably fuck this moment up and give it back to him, which would be terrible.


 Yeah, I've already braced myself for a 3 minute squash.


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Just watched the show, it felt heavily edited, they even cut the entrances. All the chants mentioned here were apparently edited, the match felt very rushed it was barely 10 minutes. But holy shit the crowd were going apeshit by the end of the match, the pop at the end was probably the biggest this year. What a happy moment and celebration.


----------



## Bink77

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Hot shot title changes with a cpl of days buildup... ✔

Horrible booking and storytelling.... ✔

Heel vs heel ppv coming up with terrible build.... ✔

Building a ppv up for a month only to completely change the line up days out due to hitting the panic button twice (tlc an ss)... ✔

WCW 2000 is back baby


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



TripleG said:


> AJ won the title? Thank God!
> 
> Is Jinder being punished for something? This feels very sudden.


I definitely feel like Brock said something about Jinder. It feels sudden as fuck.

After all the promotional shit they did, and it being the match they talked about the most, it was just very surprising to me that AJ won.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Anyone want to bet they just did this to protect SD from getting a 1.3 rating and will now have Jinder win it back before Survivor Series. LOL.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



ElTerrible said:


> Anyone want to bet they just did this to protect SD from getting a 1.3 rating and will now have Jinder win it back before Survivor Series. LOL.


:nah2

He's not winning it back until December now. They're not going to change the match at Survivor Series again. I didn't even except them to change it once, nevermind twice.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Jinder's had a nice title run, but now hopefully, AJ will get another long run with the title.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

hopfully this is the end of Jinder as a main eventer and they push him down to the midcard where he belongs.


----------



## David Klein

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

People bitched for months about Mahal being the champ and now they mercy kill the title reign and people are still bitching and now someone comps the promotion to WCW2000, lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



.christopher. said:


> It's in my City, so they need to give the current best in the world (until Bryan's back) something actually worthwhile. AJ needs to win, Brock needs to accept AJ is worthy of more than a suplex city crapfest and put on a good show at SS, and then I need the international break to feck off so I can see Pogba again. Nothing less.


1/3 done. 2/3s left. You've done us Mancunians proud so far, WWE.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Even Flow said:


> Jinder's had a nice title run, but now hopefully, AJ will get another long run with the title.


I'd love to see him hold it until WrestleMania, and we get someone worthy of winning the Rumble to face him. Seth? Nak? Balor? The possibilities are endless. 

Realistically though, he'll end up being Champion for a month and Jinder will win it in India, because everyone wants to see that, obviously :tripsscust

Still will enjoy the reign whilst it lasts :aryep


----------



## David Klein

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Man will we be pissed when AJ jobs to Brock in five minutes, lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> hopfully this is the end of Jinder as a main eventer and they push him down to the midcard where he belongs.


He doesn't even deserve the midcard. Hard to find people worse than him on the current roster


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



David Klein said:


> People bitched for months about Mahal being the champ and now they mercy kill the title reign and people are still bitching and now someone comps the promotion to WCW2000, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


A few people bitching doesn't = everyone. :armfold

It just shows how bad WWE has been in recent years when some can't even enjoy a feel good moment, because WWE has such a history of just making such shitty decisions. This is one they've made in a long time that's made all the fans happy.

I'm personally ecstatic and looking ahead to SS, and I'm going to enjoy AJ as Champ once again. This month on SDL will be so much better without the Trasharaja Mahal as the main Champion.


----------



## MC

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Even Flow said:


> *Jinder's had a nice title run*, but now hopefully, AJ will get another long run with the title.


:nah


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

Even if this leads to an AJ squash by brock im over the moon. I was there live and got witness my favourite win the title which was massive for me. The place went mental for AJ before and after the match and i hope the wwe doesnt edit our reactions but they most likely will, especially considering we started a "you're on steroids" chant to jinder near the start :lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Mr. Socko said:


> He doesn't even deserve the midcard. Hard to find people worse than him on the current roster


can't argue with that he is shit.


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Mr. Socko said:


> He doesn't even deserve the midcard. Hard to find people worse than him on the current roster


Only thing Jinder should have ever amounted to was the US Championship at max, they should have never hot shotted him to the WWE Title, it's been awful.

They should just let him defeat Corbin for the US Title instead and he can take that to India, and let AJ hold the WWE Championship through to next year. I could maybe tolerate Mahal with a Midcard title.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



JDP2016 said:


> So I hear Becky beat a grown man clean? I don't ever wanna hear anyone bitching about her booking ever again.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk












She won against a "grown" man even Alexa Bliss looks more intimidating than him its not like she beat Jeff Jarrett like Chyna did.


----------



## LucasXXII

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ won the title?!

AARARRRARARAEAGAGHAGHGAHGHAGAGAGHFGFGHGH :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



LucasXXII said:


> AJ won the title?!
> 
> AARARRRARARAEAGAGHAGHGAHGHAGAGAGHFGFGHGH :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


You're damn right :mark:


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

AJ and Brock need to work Raw and SD.

Have AJ show up on Monday and attack Brock, then the next night they have a contract signing on Smackdown.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

*They found Jinder's only fan in the arena:*


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

I geniunely believe Brock went to Vince and said "I'm not working with this fucking guy".


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Legit BOSS said:


> *They found Jinder's only fan in the arena:*


Isn't that guy to the right also in a Mahal shirt? :lmao

He's celebrating :confused :lmao


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

The Super Kalaas

Now I understand why Jinder was so confident about Brock :bjpenn


----------



## DJ Punk

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

IT'S FINALLY FUCKING OVER!!!!! FUCK YES!!! I'M SO HAPPY!!

...he'll probably win it back before the India tour though -__-


----------



## MDevitto

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****

https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/928050592584470528
AJ:booklel


----------



## 751161

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



MDevitto said:


> https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/928050592584470528
> AJ:booklel


I loved seeing him beat the shit out of the Singh Bros, before finally beating Mahal, left on his own. Seeing them all get their comeuppance at once wens3


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



MDevitto said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928050592584470528AJ:booklel


 Beautiful around the legs tackle from AJ :lol


----------



## DJ Punk

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*

Maybe if the crowd continually chants "THANK YOU, AJ!" while champion then Vince's dumbass will realize no one gives a fuck about Mahal and they just scrap the whole plan to have him walk into mania with it. A man can dream..


----------



## SovereignVA

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*

Wait, AJ WON!?

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!!


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Law said:


> Beautiful around the legs tackle from AJ :lol


Not only is he the greatest wrestler right now, he can tackle like a Middle Linebacker :bryan2


----------



## Chrome

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



HBKRollins said:


> Not only is he the greatest wrestler right now, he can tackle like a Middle Linebacker :bryan2


He should play for the Falcons. :bryan2


----------



## McNugget

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*

So this is a hotpotato and they're putting it back on Jinder next week to build to the rematch at the next SD! PPV, right?

I have to assume that's the case and that Vince isn't actually going to give us Brock vs Styles.


----------



## Rankles75

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*

I'd pay good money to tap out to Becky...


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Legit BOSS said:


> *They found Jinder's only fan in the arena:*


 He's the representative of the 1.3 billion people back in India.


----------



## The Game

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*

Jinder's run is a stain on the WWE Championship legacy. I for one am thrilled that it is over. AJ deserves it more than anyone.


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



Chrome said:


> He should play for the Falcons. :bryan2


As a Saints fan, I'm worried :heyman5


----------



## bmack086

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*



DJ Punk said:


> Maybe if the crowd continually chants "THANK YOU, AJ!" while champion then Vince's dumbass will realize no one gives a fuck about Mahal and they just scrap the whole plan to have him walk into mania with it. A man can dream..


This is the whole thing. They know what they have with AJ. They realize that he will stay over no matter what, because he's arguably the best talent they've had since HBK. That's why the hot shotted him to title shots against Reigns (which were incredible matches), put him over Cena a few times, let him win the the title for a bit, and fly him in to face Balor. They realize how over he is. The problem is, they don't give a fuck. They'd rather keep him relevant enough in the midcard and push their guys.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: ** Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown UK Discussion Thread *** Keep All Spoilers in Here ****



MDevitto said:


> https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/928050592584470528
> AJ:booklel


Good thing that dude didn't go sliding head first into the barricade after that. That was still funny how Styles dropped his ass.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*

Makes you wonder why AJ lost to Balor just a few weeks ago. You'd think they'd be building AJ up, rather than have him lose to the guy that got destroyed by Kane a day later?


Of course, that is unless this was a last minute decision...


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Since we don't have Jericho.....Save Us AJ


----------



## Ace

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*



STAY CLASSY said:


> Makes you wonder why AJ lost to Balor just a few weeks ago. You'd think they'd be building AJ up, rather than have him lose to the guy that got destroyed by Kane a day later?
> 
> 
> Of course, that is unless this was a last minute decision...


 Waiting to hear from Meltzer. Apparently he knew about the title change in the morning. He'll probably have the reason behind it.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*

Still can't believe AJ won this match clean, even if it only lasts till after Survivor Series this was a great moment :applause


----------



## Chrome

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*



STAY CLASSY said:


> Makes you wonder why AJ lost to Balor just a few weeks ago. You'd think they'd be building AJ up, rather than have him lose to the guy that got destroyed by Kane a day later?
> 
> 
> Of course, that is unless this was a last minute decision...


Maybe they'll move Balor to SDL and have him feud with Styles for the WWE title? :hmm:


----------



## Ace

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*



Dragonballfan said:


> Still can't believe AJ won this match clean, even if it only lasts till after Survivor Series this was a great moment :applause


 Caught up in the moment, but I think we'll be back down to earth come SS =\


----------



## Shaneoo

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*

I'm so happy I was wrong, but I won't get too happy because they could always switch it back asap.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*



Chrome said:


> Maybe they'll move Balor to SDL and have him feud with Styles for the WWE title? :hmm:


Balor wins the RR then we have a TLC rematch at WM between WWE Champion AJ Styles and the "Demon" Finn Balor wens3


Not likely... :reigns2


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*



Chrome said:


> Maybe they'll move Balor to SDL and have him feud with Styles for the WWE title? :hmm:


That actually wouldn't surprise me. Hopefully they'll turn Balor heel by then, because he's far more tolerable that way (if I go by his stint in the Bullet Club).


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

It's not gonna happen, but if AJ Styles SOMEHOW became the WWE Champ tonight 

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## KOMania1

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*

Words can't describe the absolute elation I'm feeling right now that; 

a) That useless hack is no longer champion. 

b) The best wrestler in the company is getting rewarded. 

c) We might get Lesnar - Styles instead of Lesnar - Trasharaja. 

d) I can now watch Smackdown again to see my favourites and how they are progressing. 

Hopefully Mahal stays away from the title forever-more and we don't have to worry about the worst WWE Champion in history reclaiming a title he practically ruined. Oh, and his sh*tty finisher the Colostomy needs to get buried for good measure :lol


----------



## Abisial

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

AJ, please vanquish this generic geek of a champion.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*

Wish I'd waited before having a fap now. AJ's win would have made it better.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Ellsworth going to be femdommed by both Carmella and Becky Lynch what a GOD


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I've gone off Shane lol, I don't really like him that much anymore.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Liked those opening promos.


----------



## taker1986

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Crowd are hot tonight.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Crowd sounds a lot better than RAW last night.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Not happy with New Day for costing Ambrollins the titles, so screw 'em :lol


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

AJ TAKE MY ENERGY


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Dead crowd.


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Not happy with New Day for costing Ambrollins the titles, so screw 'em :lol


New Day vs Shield will be awesome though!


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

No Usos/Shield.. But New Day/Shield will be good as well.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

LOL Shane, they hardly invaded Raw :lol They literally just came out, talked a bit then left.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Lol Sami.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I could see KO/Sami challenging for the Tag titles and the shield screwing over New Day tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I literally thought Sami danced like that on purpose now, just to annoy people (mainly Shane) :lol


----------



## Mra22

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

New Day are hilarious :lol


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Damn, Smackdown is jut so much better at keeping my attention. This is great stuff..


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Kofi roasted Sami's ass :lol


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

New Day's roasting Sami Zayn :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Sami is hilarious lol, his facial expressions are the best :lmao


----------



## Abisial

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



wkc_23 said:


> I could see KO/Sami challenging for the Tag titles and the shield screwing over New Day tonight.


New Day aren't champion and the Champions already have a match.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

The New Day have grown on me, they are very entertaining


----------



## Trophies

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

The "who? who? who?" still gets me. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Kofi savagely reinforcing the notion that Zayn never works out. :hayden3


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Teddy Long putting Sammi Zayn in a match against this man.... *kane explosion* :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

KOFI'S TWERKIN', MAGGLE!


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Haha KO in the background when Xavier started playing, he basically facepalmed :lol


----------



## Himiko

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Tom: “that’s one type of trumbone Sami Zayn doesn’t like”

What does that even mean? Ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leather Rebel

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*

YES, YES, YES. Finally I can watch Smackdown again now that we got a REAL champion. :mark


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I feel like New Day will never end. And I like it!


----------



## Brodus Clay

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*

Holy shit Jinder lose? hope the experiment it's over!!! just to cement that Mahal needs to be buried by Owens next week tanking 5 finishers from Mahal and beat him with a single move.


----------



## taker1986

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I liked this match.


----------



## taker1986

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I feel like New Day will never end. And I like it!


I don't/ Big E needs to go alone and win the US title.


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I'd love to see a cannibal Jinder gimmick. It would spice things up!


----------



## Natecore

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*

Those fuckers beat Jinder?

fpalm

That's good. 1 mistake corrected out of 1,000,000 this company still makes.


----------



## Stellar

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I love that Kofi hasn't changed the names to his finishers after all of this time. No sarcasm. Its like a reminder to his old character that I liked.

That match was pretty good.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Harper should be a singles guy, but I'm willing to give their repackage a chance.


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Gosh, just debut these dudes. This gimmick is gonna fail hard..


----------



## scshaastin

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Himiko said:


> Tom: “that’s one type of trumbone Sami Zayn doesn’t like”
> 
> What does that even mean? Ha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tom is probably sexting someone anout a rusty trombone


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

England getting serenaded by English. :lol

Daily PSA: It's RUUUSEEEVVV DAAAYYY :trips9


----------



## Trophies

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Rusev day! 
:rusevyes


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

What's going on with Ortons hair


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

That RUSEV DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY tweet :lol So many Y's lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



taker1986 said:


> I don't/ Big E needs to go alone and win the US title.


Yeah, I'd like to see Big E gets a singles push as well. A US title run could set him up well for the main event.


----------



## taker1986

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Rusev should just ask for his release.


----------



## Trophies

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Becky looking like she's about to dominate Ellsworth.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Is WWE really doing this right now?

Not the inter-gender match, but Elsworth's promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

This show has sucked.


----------



## Stellar

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I really can't believe they are still going on with the Harper/Rowan video packages. Theres little hype for this. Why can't they just be who they were before?

Please tell me that Rusevs going to end up in that match at Survivor Series anyway. Its like they are trying to kill any interest for this guy.

Becky looks like her face color is different than her body. Wow.


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

This isn't the 80s Elsworth :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Damn, Becky :lol

I'm surprised they let James Ellsworth cut that promo :lol


----------



## Mra22

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Wish I was wrestling Becky instead


----------



## scshaastin

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Ellsworth is Unleashed!


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

:lol Ellsworth is an ass


----------



## taker1986

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Carmella is a goddess.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Becky is so hot, Becky is so hot! Did I mention Becky is so hot?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Yay Becky!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

:mark: at Ellsworth making his long-awaited in-ring return at long last!


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

LOL Corey's comment "if you haven't put any work in before this, it's not gonna work now" :lmao

Then him saying that somehow Ellsworth manages to be the palest man in England :lol


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

this is the most james ellsworth has ever touched a woman and im loving it but also hating it cus its becky


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Corey Graves: "Look at the physique of Ellsworth." 

Tom Phillips: "'PHYSIQUE??'" 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## MrJT

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

jesus this is bad

Becky is soooo slow and unathletic


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Please. End. It.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I fuck with Ellsworth, I don't care :booklel


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

ellsworth's face in every single second of this match would make a great smiley


----------



## Abisial

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



deepelemblues said:


> this is the most james ellsworth has ever touched a woman and im loving it but also hating it cus its becky


He has a wife and kids.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Abisial said:


> He has a wife and kids.


that's heath slater you're thinking of


----------



## Himiko

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

This match is awful but it’s funny and I’m enjoying it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

What's this dudes finisher? LOL


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



LadyOfWinterfell said:


> I fuck with Ellsworth, I don't care :booklel


He's the only heel they stop at nothing to get heat for :lmao

That MITB stuff was money.


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

No Chin Music lol


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

This match is very very very bad. End it.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Ellsworth is living my dream by being bullied by the entire divas roster :mj2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

LOL Ellsworth.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

That was stupid but it was also kinda fun :lol


----------



## Trophies

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I think it's finally the end of Ellsworth. :lol


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

vince just set the "women's revolution" back more in that one match than he has with all the other booking decisions he's made for the "women's revolution" since it started


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Ellsworth got Carmella all her heat so Im sure he'll be back with her next week or begging to be taken back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

This show tonight.

:lmao


----------



## MrJT

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Horrendous match, terrible wrestling.


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I was pleasantly surprised by that inter gender match.

Smackdown just wiping the floor with RAW for each segment..


----------



## scshaastin

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Back to the doghouse for Ellsworth


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



MrJT said:


> Horrendous match, terrible wrestling.





ShowStopper said:


> This show tonight.
> 
> :lmao


Hey now the "wimmen's revolution" is taking wimmen higher in professional wrestling than they've ever been before!

:vincefu if you don't bleeedat!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

OK, give the people what they paid for....FASHION FILES!!!


----------



## taker1986

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

The Zayn/Kofi match was good, but since then the show has gone downhill.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



deepelemblues said:


> Hey now the "wimmen's revolution" is taking wimmen higher in professional wrestling than they've ever been before!
> 
> :vincefu if you don't bleeedat!


Thanks for the laugh! :booklel


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

What the heck is going on? Now Charlotte vs Natalya is next week? :lmao

It's almost like the writers were like "Hey, you know what I just realized? These champion vs champion matches suck and I think it's because we have shitty champions.....LET'S CHANGE THEM ALL BEFORE SURVIVOR SERIES!"


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Come on Usos, don't insult Shelton Benjamin by comparing him to Jason Jordan :lol Benjamin has personality...


----------



## Headliner

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

My boys:banderas

I lol'd at that American Alpha line.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Them thuggish and ruggish Usos going in on "American Alpha Part II". :yoshi

Call your boys off, @Headliner . Such savagery is unnecessary when we're so close to Christmas time. :done


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



SovereignVA said:


> What the heck is going on? Now Charlotte vs Natalya is next week? :lmao
> 
> It's almost like the writers were like "Hey, you know what I just realized? These champion vs champion matches suck and I think it's because we have shitty champions.....LET'S CHANGE THEM ALL BEFORE SURVIVOR SERIES!"


RIGHT??? 

Why did they advertise all these matches just to have possible title changes. Kind of annoying :lol Clearly SvS wasn't thought out very much lol


----------



## Himiko

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Are the Usos heel or babyface? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abisial

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Why do they constantly BUTTFUCK kayfabe during their own shows?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Luke Harper with a TV role. Go Luke!


----------



## Jedah

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Hey, at least they're recognizing how shitty these matches would be and are changing them. Let's just hope these title changes are for the long term instead of just temporary fixes.

Can totally see a title change next week. We all know Charlotte is getting that title sooner rather than later. Also with Asuka now on Raw's team, I can see them wanting to keep the two of them separate, much as I want to mark out seeing them in the ring at the same time.


----------



## Himiko

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Do these wrestlers not realise they can reset the countout by getting out of the ring and going back in? Surely they’d do that to prevent the countout ending the match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I wondered why WWE was promoting that random show, then saw Harper was in it :lol That explains it lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Awesome to see Harper get exposure outside of wrestling. :sk Hopefully The Bludgeon Brothers go the distance and finally win the tag titles together.


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Luke Harper has a better character on a DIFFERENT show! Wow!


----------



## Stellar

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Wait. So Harper has yet to make his re-debut or whatever its called with this Bludgeon Brothers nonsense but they are going to openly show him being out of character for another TV show. I can't even... Another reason why this is going to fail so hard when Harper and Rowan do return.


----------



## Abisial

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Guess Sin Cara is still good to go?


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Harper is an excellent actor.

lol @ Jinder getting crickets in the UK.


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

the pops for those match graphics sounded like an airport!


----------



## Trophies

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

You can hear a pin drop when Jinder comes out. :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

only 6 pages? :maury


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

OMG the Crickets. The Deathning sound is hurting my ears! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Loud AJ chants :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

He got a bigger reaction when he was in 3MB lol


----------



## Himiko

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Mahal’s horrendously boring 6 month reign of terror unfortunately most likely won’t end tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Nicky Midss said:


> only 6 pages? :maury


 It was taped, the spoilers thread is a lot longer.


----------



## Trophies

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Corey Graves dropping fun facts.


----------



## Nicky Midss

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*

you cant wrestle chants :dead


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Steroid chants :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

No Corey, Jinder is not what a champion should look like :lol His body is just too much.


----------



## Nicky Midss

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

you cant wrestle chants.


----------



## sailord

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

jinder cricket mahal


----------



## Himiko

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

They seem to be trying to make Jinder out to be the big powerful strong champion and AJ the small underdog challenger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

"You're on steroids!"


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Pretty obvious under dog booking going on here.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I'm surprised WWE didn't edit that steroid chant :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Graves: "What Jinder lacks in technique, he makes up for in aggression."

And yet unlike Hogan, Savage, Austin, Foley and Rock, he'll never put asses in seats. :mj4


----------



## Himiko

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

What Jinder lacks in talent, he makes up for in being Indian


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Wow. Jinder is so bad in the ring it's not even funny.


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Gah damn AJ styles is making Jinder look like a million bucks. Jinder is so average in the ring.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*

STYLES! :woo

Dude deserves it. Not only does he work his ass off in WWE, he works his ass off in his whole life.


----------



## Himiko

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Props to AJ for managing to get a decent enough match out of Jinder 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight

*re: 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ vs Mahal & Becky vs Ellsworth') changed*



MrEvans said:


> Wish I'd waited before having a fap now. AJ's win would have made it better.


But those Jojo leaks...


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

jinder looks a little less jacked, maybe he's in between cycles :draper2


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Lets Go AJ!!!


----------



## peerlessly

Is there move that AJ cannot make look good?


----------



## Trophies

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

AJ with that shoe string tackle. :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Why are the Singh brothers constantly unbuttoning their shirts?


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

AJ WITH THE SHOESTRING TACKLE, SINGH DOWN AT THE 42 YARD LINE


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Styles is definately the top star WWE got right now. If he can make Jinder look like a Wrestling God :lol.


----------



## NyQuil

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Is RAW ever going to attack SD?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Yesssssssssssss!!! AJ! AJ! AJ!


----------



## peerlessly

AJ IS CHAMP!!!


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Styles wins!!!!


----------



## Abisial

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Thank the fucking lord.


THE REIGN OF GENERIC FOREIGN HEEL #2313232 IS OVER


----------



## Headliner

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

FUCK YESSSSSSS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

jinder gtfo outa styles way so he can drop you on the top rope you fuckin amateur


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

YEAH AJ!!!!!


----------



## finalnight

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Lol, the camera cuts right to a crowd shot with a distraught Sikh fellow with a Jinder shirt on in the middle.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Happiest I've been watching Smackdown in a long time.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Thank the lord. It's over! :woo


----------



## NyQuil

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

LOL at Jinder finally dropping the title on SD...

...only to probably win it again before the India tour.


----------



## Trophies

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Finally that nightmare is over. :lol


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Styles is really building quite the WWE career.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

YAY! AJ WON!!

But you know that he'll be dropping the title back to Jinder though...


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

FUCK. YES.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I'm glad AJ won but I don't see why they took the title off Jinder, there is no way he doesn't go into the india tour without the championship


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY STYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYLES


----------



## buddyboy

AJ wins!!!


----------



## Himiko

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

FUCK OFF! OH MY GOD! DELIGHTED!!! 

Wow. Can’t believe Jinder is no more! Ugh I’m so relieved! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

That was Styles best match since Cena. Not that is saying much. But in the fact he carried Jinder to his best match of his career.

Yeah you could argue Jinder well just get it back for the India tour. But ;hey a few weeks without Jinder as WWE champion. Is mark worthy :mark


----------



## sailord

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

the crowd goes wild for the aj win


----------



## Trophies

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Jinder turning on his lackey's.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

STYLES HAS SAVED THE HOUSE THAT HE BUILT! :WOO












Himiko said:


> What Jinder lacks in talent, he makes up for in being Indian


:vince5: "I LIKE THE WAY YOU THINK, DAMN IT!"


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

Who ever wrote to have AJ win, THANK YOU!

Now I hope they don't take the belt off of him and I get to see AJ vs Lessnar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

It's a good thing they made that decision, because the rest of the show was pretty bad.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

nooooooooooooo punjab on punjab violence :mj2


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

He lost. :lmao 

This fucking absolute geek. I love it. Brock and Heyman laugh in his face, call him a jobber, and he doesn't even get to have the match. :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



finalnight said:


> Lol, the camera cuts right to a crowd shot with a distraught Sikh fellow with a Jinder shirt on in the middle.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Abisial said:


> Thank the fucking lord.
> 
> 
> THE REIGN OF GENERIC FOREIGN HEEL #2313232 IS OVER


Fuck now this just brought me back to reality. Mahal might win the title back next month

Wasn't there an ad that advertised Mahal as a 2 time WWE Champion?


----------



## finalnight

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

I'm shocked they weren't hyping people to switch to ESPN to watch the 30 for 30.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

AJ!!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*

If this was in 2003, AJ/Lesnar would be a MOTYC :gameover


----------



## Laughable Chimp

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Prayer Police said:


>


I think we've just found @Saturn.


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: 11/7 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread*

Brock AJ could be still be MOTYC. IF Brock retires suplex city.


----------



## Jedah

Jinder is probably going to get the title back after Survivor Series.

But at least we'll get to enjoy AJ/Brock. If Brock is motivated (big if) this could be a treat.


----------



## Mickey19

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Headliner said:


> Fuck now this just brought me back to reality. Mahal might win the title back next month
> 
> Wasn't there an ad that advertised Mahal as a 2 time WWE Champion?


Oh he's winning it back. They just realised Styles/Lesnar is something people might actually give a damn about unlike Mahal, so they panic switched it.

Jinder's rematch will conveniently be booked the Tuesday after Survivor Series. Maybe the second smackdown after. Either way, it's gonna happen.


----------



## buddyboy

Is this the only time we don't see the longhaired transvestite sitting ringside with her/his mother?


----------



## Leather Rebel

AJ IS NOW AGAIN THE FACE THAT RUN THE PLACE. :dance


----------



## Stellar

Well, at least theres still hope that Jinder could win it back during the India tour. Regardless of what people say, at least the guy tried and it forced AJ Styles to do something different for most of the year. Only losing it because they were stuck in a corner with a Survivor Series match situation.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



ShowStopper said:


> It's a good thing they made that decision, because the rest of the show was pretty bad.


Sami Zayn vs Kofi Kingston was good.


----------



## MEMS

I don't get this booking at all. For the first time I actually had some interest in Jinder. Brock seemed like a great counterpart for him and his cocky, tough guy, maja rajah gimmick. Ugh. 

And AJ is totally wasted on Brock. I have no interest in seeing that. He fits so much better in the 5 on 5.


----------



## sailord

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He lost. :lmao
> 
> This fucking absolute geek. I love it. Brock and Heyman laugh in his face, call him a jobber, and he doesn't even get to have the match. :lmao


i love how it proves everything heyman said in his promo right.


----------



## Ace

I lost it when Jinder started killing The Singhs.

Can't believe AJ and Jinder actually had a really good match.

That rope break at the end, tease for the Super Kalaas and finish :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Sami Zayn vs Kofi Kingston was good.


It was in that Sami took another L.

:lol


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Prayer Police said:


>


 @Headliner could this get be a : hindered smiley? :lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn

LOL.
@Saturn on suicide watch.


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Prayer Police said:


>


 He's the representative of the 1.3 billion people back in India.


----------



## Brodus Clay

Well just waiting for Saturn to make a thread so I can throw rotten tomatoes at him.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Law said:


> @Headliner could this get be a : hindered smiley? :lol


I don't make smilies. Ask someone in the smiley thread to make it and tag seabs to see if he'll add it.


----------



## Jedah

Also is it any surprise that the one good match Jinder has had was the match he lost the title in?


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Law said:


> He's the representative of the 1.3 billion people back in India.


That other Jinder fan cheering, even he knew that title reign sucked :hbk1


----------



## Leather Rebel

Somebody call @Saturn and make sure that he is still alive!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

I decided to stay away from spoilers because for some reason I had a slight feeling WWE may just pull the trigger on an AJ WWE Title win and I wanted to be genuinely in the moment if that was the case. And boy was I proven right to watch the match not knowing anything, made me mark out ever harder for AJ. That pop was glorious too. What a moment.


----------



## Mox Girl

Brodus Clay said:


> Well just waiting for Saturn to make a thread so I can throw rotten tomatoes at him.


Saturn's banned, so no thread from him. It's a shame, I wanted to see what his reaction would be :lmao


----------



## Brodus Clay

Damn they should unban him only for this moment xD


----------



## Abisial

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Headliner said:


> Fuck now this just brought me back to reality. Mahal might win the title back next month
> 
> Wasn't there an ad that advertised Mahal as a 2 time WWE Champion?


I refuse to think about that horrible horrible scenario...I'm just gonna enjoy the Jinderless title for now.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> Saturn's banned, so no thread from him. It's a shame, I wanted to see what his reaction would be :lmao


 Imagine if he lost it and dropped F bombs on everyone :sodone


----------



## Chrome

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Law said:


> @Headliner could this get be a : hindered smiley? :lol


----------



## Ace

*Re: ** No Spoilers ** 11/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: AJ Challenges Mahal for the Title in Manchester*



Chrome said:


>


 Fuck that is incredible :dead3
@seabs please add this... : hindered


----------



## Leather Rebel

Ambrose Girl said:


> Saturn's banned, so no thread from him. It's a shame, I wanted to see what his reaction would be :lmao


Really? Why? He was a little obnoxious and a total Jinder mark but I never saw him doing something againts the rules.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> Saturn's banned, so no thread from him. It's a shame, I wanted to see what his reaction would be :lmao


 God it would have been so much fun messing with him


----------



## Chrome

Leather Rebel said:


> Really? Why? He was a little obnoxious and a total Jinder mark but I never saw him doing something againts the rules.


Baited and insulted people too much.


----------



## Mad Max

AJ won. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 




Can't wait for Brock vs. AJ now. :delrio


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I'm so elated, I almost don't care if Jinder does win the title back next month. I mean, I do care, he's unbearably shit and I honestly think his correct position on the WWE roster was his run from June 2014-August 2016, but for now, I'm just going to enjoy this.

AJ Styles, 2X WWE Champion, first man ever to win the belt outside North America. And most importantly for the immediate future, we get Brock vs. AJ at Survivor Series. I was incredibly against Brock vs. Jinder, not just because of how much I despise Jinder as a performer (want to clarify that I don't hate the man, I don't know him, he might be a great guy in real life, but he's the least entertaining wrestler I've seen in a top position), but I was against the booking because there's always the chance of Brock packing it in now that he's north of 40. I don't think he will, it's too cushy a gig, but you never know. So the idea of a Brock match being wasted on Jinder F"N Mahal was awful to me. On the complete opposite end of the spectrum, it'd be damn near criminal if we never saw Brock vs. AJ.

Now all I'm asking of Brock is to try. Surely WWE won't let him squash AJ. A Brock firing on all cylinders, like Lesnar/Punk, like Lesnar/Cena/Rollins, and even Lesnar/Reigns... that could be fantastic. It doesn't even have to be a long match. A high energy 10 minutes could be great if structured correctly. Hell, 5 mins of Brock vs. Goldberg at Mania was a complete blast this year.

Bring it!!! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## chronoxiong

Leave it to AJ Styles to bring a good match out of Mahal. I am so happy Styles won the Title as the WWE Title was dying with Mahal. The Manchester crowd were pretty loud for the win and loud for most of the night. It was nice to see a lively crowd and one that looked fuller than most USA crowds lately. The rest of the show was pretty decent as well. I had no problems with the results of the other matches either. Wait, except for Rusev losing to Orton again. One of these days, RAW is going to invade Smackdown.


----------



## Brock

AJ actually dragged Jinder to a good match tbh. They at least told a story with Jinder using his 'power' and Styles working from somewhat underneath. Of course one shouldn't be surprised as it's Styles here but it was still nice to get a someway good match to crown AJ as champion again. The result was the most important thing tho :mark:


----------



## 751161

Bonzo said:


> AJ actually dragged Jinder to a good match tbh. They at least told a story with Jinder using his 'power' and Styles working from somewhat underneath. Of course one shouldn't be surprised as it's Styles here but it was still nice to get a someway good match to crown AJ as champion again.


I dislike Jinder, but they both played their roles to perfection in that match. It was Jinder's best match ever since his reign. AJ as the underdog, and Mahal as the detestable Heel Champion. 

The match got my heart pounding with how they booked it and AJ getting his foot on the rope. Was really well done.

The only reason it was kind of strange was because of how Mahal had been portrayed previously, as a chickenshit heel and suddenly he was coming across in this match like a beast and like he would defeat AJ with no help at all.

Just a shame it took 6 months, and the end of Jinder's reign for him to finally have a good match thanks to AJ. I didn't just dislike guy or his character, it's that he had no matches like last night, that were actually fun to watch and engaging, with the over babyface facing him and crowd in to it the entire time.


----------



## JDP2016

TheGeneticFreak said:


> She won against a "grown" man even Alexa Bliss looks more intimidating than him its not like she beat Jeff Jarrett like Chyna did.





machomanjohncena said:


> She beat a grown man who's a complete jobber. It's not like she beat Brock.


Still a grown man. Of course she wasn't gonna beat someone like Brock.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Just got back from Manchester, Gonna review my thoughts on it, personally it was the best wrestling show i've seen live up to this point, especially with the ending to the main event.

The show opener was a fun little thing, Shane got a huge reaction from the crowd, as did New Day. Owens and Zayn got solid cheers and decent heat from the crowd as well. Owens in particular got a very loud 'Kevin Owens' chant that lasted a decent amount of time. Zayn got 'paperboy' chants. The match between Zayn and Kofi was a solid one, very surprising ending, doesn't seem like Sami's getting any better off in the W/L records since his turn, but it was good all the same.

Orton v Rusev was also pretty fun, Rusev got a very good reaction from the crowd, along with plenty of 'Rusev day' chants. Orton was also very well received, especially with the RKO. Was very disappointed to see Rusev lose, as i wanted to see him at SS, but it is what it is.

And my girl Bex :mark... v Ellsworth... This match was long in the making, and it was actually a very fun match to watch. It was never really gonna be serious, but Becky was mad over with the crowd, probably only second to AJ when it came to crowd reactions for wrestlers on the main show. Ellsworth played his part well, got a good amount of heat. Also Tamina had a new theme in the dark entrance which was...interesting. Again though, fun match, Becky was allowed a bit more freedom to play around, especially with her rolling around the ring. Thankfully she did end up getting the victory, and Carmella kicking Ellsworth got a great reaction too. 

The tag title match... Was pretty disappointing. Was expecting a helluva match and then it ended extremely abruptly, it does seem like Gable/Benjamin are the heels in this situation now, whereas Usos are acting more as faces, while retaining their slightly more aggressive attitudes that they've shown since they initially turned heel. Not sure what the reason behind the finish was, but i'm sure we'll find out.

Then Styles v Mahal... What a finish to the show, and it was extremely unexpected as well. Styles was mad over with the crowd, Jinder was getting tons of heat, although a few of us were cheering him now and again. When Mahal initially hit the Khallas we were expecting the worst but the foot on the rope was superb. The match itself was actually very good, AJ obviously did the most of it but Mahal showed a lot of stuff that i wasn't expecting from him, he deserves credit for doing his bit too, he played his role very nicely. Styles' win received a gigantic pop, and the crowd were pretty much dead for most of 205 Live as a result, although the likes of Bate managed to get them livened up a little bit.

Overall, such a good show to watch.


----------



## CJ

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> And my girl Bex :mark... v Ellsworth... This match was long in the making, and it was actually a very fun match to watch. It was never really gonna be serious, but Becky was mad over with the crowd, probably only second to AJ when it came to crowd reactions for wrestlers on the main show. Ellsworth played his part well, got a good amount of heat. Also Tamina had a new theme in the dark entrance which was...interesting. Again though, fun match, Becky was allowed a bit more freedom to play around, especially with her rolling around the ring. Thankfully she did end up getting the victory, and Carmella kicking Ellsworth got a great reaction too.


Aside from AJ/Jinder, it was the highlight of the night :mark Glad you got to see it live


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

CJ said:


> Aside from AJ/Jinder, it was the highlight of the night :mark Glad you got to see it live


Even my friends who aren't as into Becky as i am said that it was a surprisingly fun match to watch.

The chants that she was getting were great :lol

"Becky's gonna kill you"
"Hey, Hey Becky..."
"We love you Becky, we do"

So massively British, but very fun at the same time. Just gotta hope she pushes on for SS now :becky2


----------



## PraXitude

Wow I missed exactly the kind of match I did not want to miss: Jinder the jobber losing his title. I had a first date though lol so priorities....


----------



## Eliko

Rusev is angry at Shane. Great promo!


----------



## Bazinga

Those damn AJ chants were piped in per Road Dogg's request. Dogg's got that long term vision knowing AJ would be even more over beatin' the top heel on SDL after a long, dominant reign instead of hotshottin' it.

Whatever ya'll say; the moment paid off and AJ's never been more over. Props to Mahal for gettin' to that elite level and makin' that AJ kid look a million bucks.


----------

